# Terrassenüberdachung



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich überlege mir in absehbarer Zeit eine *Terrassenüberdachung* zu kaufen.
Eine Markise möchte ich aus bestimmten Gründen nicht haben.

Hatte mich auch schon versucht in anderen Foren darüber zu informieren und schlau zu machen, 
aber so richtig __ blicke ich nicht mehr durch bei dem Dschungel an Anbietern, Modellen, Bauarten etc.
Auch die Preise variieren sehr stark.

Z.B. habe ich einen Hersteller gefunden, der passend zu seinen Terrassen-Überdachungen auch Unterdachmarkisen anbietet, was mir auf den ersten Blick eigentlich recht gut gefällt, somit wäre ja der Stoff vor Schmutz besser geschützt, z.B. wenn eine Attacke aus der Luft erfolgt. 

Ich habe bei der Überdachung an so eine Alu-Konstruktion gedacht, die pulver beschichtet ist.
Bei den Maßen bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, die Überdachung muss nicht über die gesamte Fläche/Breite der Terrasse gehen.
Nur sollte halt der Schutz vor Sonne und Regen ausreichend gegeben sein.
Keine Ahnung wie man sowas berechnet.
Wobei ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher bin, ist wie das später optisch wirkt zu der vorne abgerundeten Terrasse.

Habt von Euch evtl. Jemand so eine Art von Terrassenüberdachung und Tipps/Ratschläge was man vor dem Kauf beachten sollte, 
oder Empfehlungen zu bestimmten Herstellern und Anbietern etc.?
Auch ein paar Bilder Eurer Lösungen würden mich interessieren. 
Ich habe es nicht unbedingt eilig mit dem Kauf, aber auf Dauer muss eine gute Lösung her.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi,

wie wär's mit selber machen


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Olli.P schrieb:


> wie wär's mit selber machen


Nee, dass was mir vorschwebt ist schwer selbst zu machen, obwohl ich eigentlich ein "Do-it-yourself" Freund bin.
Mir schwebt sowas in der Art vor -

http://www.novahueppe.de/markisen_und_sonnenschutzsysteme/produkte/terrassenglasdach/index.html

passende Unterdachmarkise:

http://www.novahueppe.de/markisen_u...kte/wintergartenmarkisen/trend_100/index.html


----------



## frank69 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo,
Warum nicht 16 mm Doppelstegplatten mit "Hitzestop-Oberfläche" einen schönen Holzbau drunter - Weiß lackiert und fertig.
Ich liefere und montiere sowas wenn das Holz schon steht.(Bin leider kein Holzwurm)
Die Alu-Abdeckleisten schön in Weiß (Pulverbeschichtet) das sieht schon Super aus.
Und mit der Hitze- und UV-Stop Funktion sind die Platten auch auf einer Terrasse brauchbar da der Wärmestau sich um 65 % reduziert.

MfG
Frank


----------



## MarcusNham (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Moin zusammen, 
wenn du es selber machen möchstest würde ich auch auf eine Holzkonstruktion zurückgreifen.
Bodenanker einbetonieren, Ständerwerk einsetzen dann entweder die Doppelstegplatten aufsetzen oder die durchsichtigen Wellplatten. Für dieBeschattung einfach zwischen den Längsparren je 2 dünne Stahlseile spannen auf diese kann man Stoffbahnen mit Ösen aufziehen. Die kann man nach Bedarf auf und zuschieben. Wenn man nähen kann kann man auch diese selbermachen, ansonsten am besten zum Segelmacher oder Autopolsterer(die machen meistens auch Cabrioverdecke).
Wenn das Dach nicht durchsichtig sein soll, Auf die Dachsparren Rauspund nageln und mit Dachpappe und Bitumenschindeln abdecken.
Gruß Marcus.
P.s.: wenn ich es schaffe stelle ich mal ne skizze und nen foto noch rein


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Die Variante in Holz ist sicherlich preiswerter, aber lässt sich natuerlich nicht so filigran bauen. Alles eine Frage des Geschmackes. 
Meine Balkonüberdachung ist aus Holz mit Doppelstegplatten. 
Selber gebaut mit Hilfe eines befreundeten Zimmermannes. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Die Überdachung sollte möglichst so wenig Licht wie möglich im Wohnzimmer weg nehmen.
Außerdem wäre mir eine moderne filigrane Bauweise lieber, dass passt wohl optisch besser zum Haus.
Alu pulverbeschichtet dürfte auch auf Dauer pflegeleichter sein als eine Holzkonstruktion, oder nicht?
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für Eure Beteiligung an diesem Thread!


----------



## karsten. (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo

für eine offene Überdachung ,finde ich , sind Wellplatten am geeignetsten

wegen der Statik ,der Befestigung und dem Handling sowiso 

am Material der Deckung sollte man aber nicht sparen

ich rate dann immer zu so was 

mal genau durchlesen ,sacken lassen und vergleichen !

der Unterschied zu billigen Baumarktplatten ist gigantisch 

in Verarbeitung , Nutzung , Alterungsbeständigkeit , Reinigung
UV - Schutz und Stabilität   

dann schon wieder fast ein Schnäppchen 

  


so aufwändig wie bei diesem Carport muss die Unterkonstruktion
nicht sein 
außer es geht um größtmögliche Spannweite mit filigranem Profilen
und dass die Frau des Hauses ..... keinen Pfosten im Weg hat  

feuerverzinkte pulverbeschichtete Unterkonstruktion aus Stahl und Plexiglas*
drauf ist für die Ewigkeit  

baut Euch jeder Schlosser um die Ecke für kleines Geld ! 


mfG


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Wenn man sich für Wellplatten entscheidet muss man damit leben, das über kurz oder lang die Stellen die überlappen schmuddelig werden, ggf. kann man das durch die Unterkonstruktion kaschieren. 

Die Platte die Karsten da vorgestellt hat ist jedenfalls super stabil und die Heat Stop Funktion wirkt wirklich gut. 
Optisch ist ne Geschichte mit VSG oder gegossenem Plexiglas natuerlich schöner (allerdings sicher auch teurer). Die Heat Stop Funktion gibts allerdings auch in ner Doppelstegplatte (ebenfalls von Röhm). 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## MarcusNham (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Moin zusammen!
Noch mal kurz zum nachdenken, viel filigraner als mit Holz kann man mit Alu auch nicht bauen. Dann höchstens mit Stahl, wobei da wieder das Problem besteht, dass wenn man es Pulverbeschichten lassen will, die ganze Konstruktion verschraubt werden muß( beim Schweißen rosten dir später die Schweißnähte, außen kann man streichen, innen könnte man mit Hohlraumversiegelung(KFZ-Bereich) vorbeugen.) Verschraubung ist auf Karstens Bildern gut zu erkennen.
Ich würde beim selberbauen immer auf Holz zurückgreifen, da man am einfachsten damit arbeiten kann. Über die Haltbarkeit von Holz, brauch man sich eigentlich keine Gedanken machen(wenn man nicht grade das billige Baumarktholz nimmt, sondern vom Holzfachhandel). Einmal im Jahr mit neuer Lasur streichen, dann hält Holz verdammt lange.
(unser Holzsichtschutzzaun ist ca.20 Jhare alt,alldings mittlerweile von __ Efeu völlig überwuchert, und hält immer noch)

gruß Marcus


----------



## CityCobra (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



MarcusNham schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Einmal im Jahr mit neuer Lasur streichen, dann hält Holz verdammt lange.


Siehste, da fängt es schon wieder an...
Das möchte ich mir ersparen, ich habe relativ wenig Freizeit und schon genug andere Dinge zu tun im Garten, Haus, Auto etc.
Da kommt dann eins zum anderen.
Mir ist zwar bewusst das je nach Wahl des Holzes das auch seeehr lange halten kann, nur ist es eben nicht völlig pflegeleicht, bzw. muss wenn es optisch ansprechend aussehen soll auch dementsprechend behandelt und gepflegt werden.
Wie anspruchsvoll ist da z.B. im Vergleich eine Alu-Pulver-beschichtete Konstruktion?


----------



## MarcusNham (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hm, ich bin ja kein Statiker oder Ing. aber bei der normalen Dachlast muß Alu schon ziemlich großzügig dimensoniert werden. 
Bei pulverbeschichtetem Stahl dürfte der Pflegeaufwand gen null gehen, außer halt mal abwischen.
Gruß Marcus

der weiterhin einmal im Jahr Holz streichen geht


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ich will auch sowas haben:
http://www.novahueppe.de/markisen_un...ach/index.html

Gibt´s da irgendwo eine Quelle, nach eigenen Angaben HxBxL (Farbe und Form etc.) direkt zu bestellen und als
"Bausatz" selbst aufzubauen,.. ??

Ich habe auch schon mal rumgehorcht und habe für eine Terrasse mit ca. 4x5m und Einscheibensicherheitsglas (ohne Wände/oder Fenster ringsrum)  6000 Euro genannt bekommen...

mfG.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo, 
das mit dem Streichen beim Holz ist ja eine Frage der Farbe. 
Sicherlich wird man weiß gestrichenen Leimbinder öfter mal überpinseln. 
Ich habe meine Terrassenüberdachung Teakfarben gestrichen und der Anstrich hält Jahrelang. 
Das meiste an Holt wird doch unter der Überdachung nie nass. 
Und mit einer guten Farbe (Ich bin Sikkens Fan) sollte eine Lasur länger als ein Jahr halten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## MarcusNham (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Moin Wolf, 
klar hält eine gute Lasur auch länger als ein Jahr, aber ich streiche trotzdem einmal im Jahr über auch wenn es noch gut aussieht. 
Bei Farbe wäre mir das auch zu anstrengend erst die alte Farbe anschleifen oder anlaugen, dann überpinseln und nach 3-5 mal sieht das auch nicht mehr gut aus.

Gruß Marcus
(der sich immer auf´s späte Frühjahr freut wenn Zaun und sonstiges an Holz gestrichen werden kann, herrlich entspannend nach der Arbeit :smoki )


----------



## michag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Siehste, da fängt es schon wieder an...
> Das möchte ich mir ersparen, ich habe relativ wenig Freizeit und schon genug andere Dinge zu tun im Garten, Haus, Auto etc.
> Da kommt dann eins zum anderen.
> Mir ist zwar bewusst das je nach Wahl des Holzes das auch seeehr lange halten kann, nur ist es eben nicht völlig pflegeleicht, bzw. muss wenn es optisch ansprechend aussehen soll auch dementsprechend behandelt und gepflegt werden.
> Wie anspruchsvoll ist da z.B. im Vergleich eine Alu-Pulver-beschichtete Konstruktion?



Hallo schau mal hier  http://www.glasdach-berlin.de/

viel Spass Micha


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ähnlich wie im angegebenen link, im thread vorher, haben wir unsereTerrasse überdacht - allerdings mit Holzständerwerk und Glasplatten oben drauf - da geht kein Licht verloren, da hinter der Terrasse gleich das 45 qm große Wohnzimmer liegt und wir schließlich nicht im Düstern sitzen wollten.
Sämtliche Doppelstegplatten schlucken mindestens 25% Licht.
Die überdachte Fläche ist knapp 18 qm groß, in der Länge, also vom Haus weg Richtung Garten sind die Platten insgesamt 4 m lang und MUSSTEN unterteilt sein, also 2 x 2 m lange Glasplatten, breit knapp 1 m. Glasstärke 1 cm Verbundglas - ist bei der Größe der gesamten Glasfläche hier in Niedersachsen Pflicht!
Die gesamte Konstruktion wurde von einem Fachbetrieb geplant, zugeschnitten und aufgebaut. Gestrichen wurde es von uns. Glas haben wir dann auch von diesem Fachbetrieb auflegen lassen - Mördergewicht, pro Platte gut 60 kg!
Haben die Terrasse jetzt das 4. Jahr überdacht und es keinen Tag bereut, ärgern uns höchstens, daß wir das nicht schon früher gemacht haben. Hier oben im Norden sind die Temperaturen ja schon mal eher kühler.... unter dem Glasdach trotzdem angenehm warm. Es ist wie zusätzlicher Wohnraum, ab spätestens März sind wir mehr draussen als drinnen....
Die Beschattung von unten ist wichtig, sonst wird es im Sommer zu heiss. Von der farbe WEISS als Beschattung ist dringend abzuraten, es wird so grell, daß man sich nur mit Sonnenbrille auf der Terrasse aufhalten kann.
Dieser auf dem Foto recht orange wirkende Farbton ist in natura ein warmes Maisgelb, das Licht darunter ist ein für die Augen sehr angenehmer weicher Gold-Gelb-Ton - wenn die Sonne brennt... wohltuend für die Augen.
Ach ja, die Beschattung ist übrigens eine sehr feine, aber stabile LKW-Plane, die wir uns auf Maß haben zuschneiden lassen.... mit 30 cm Abstand Ösen reinstanzen lassen, sodaß wir sie gut auf die entsprechenden Drahtseile aufziehen konnten. Auf- und zuschieben überhaupt kein Problem.
Hoffe, das hilft Dir ein wenig,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Pammler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi Marc,

Was is nu aus deinem Dach geworden? Baust du schon?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Pammler schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Was is nu aus deinem Dach geworden? Baust du schon?


Nein, ich suche erstmal weitere Anregungen und Ideen...
Mir fehlt auch zur Zeit noch das nötige Kleingeld für so ein Projekt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



michag schrieb:


> Hallo schau mal hier  http://www.glasdach-berlin.de/
> 
> viel Spass Micha



Ich finde die "berliner Lösung" auch sehr interessant,
dass es sowas in NRW nicht ähnlich, aber günstiger gibt 

So nen "blödes" Alu-Profil kostet eigentlich in der Herstellung nicht viel,..
und ein paar ESG (VSG) -Scheiben doch eigentlich auch nicht 

bei 4x4m fände preislich z.B. 4000 Euro als Größenordnung als "Wunschvorstellung",..
-> im "Selfmade-Verfahren",.. toll..
(oder in dicke Holzbalken ein paar "Nuten" rein gefrässt,.. Scheibe rein, fertig  ) .... schön wärs 

mfG. MIcha


----------



## CityCobra (29. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Vor ein paar Tagen sprach mich mein direkter Nachbar (DHH) an, er wollte in Kürze eine Terrassenüberdachung montieren lassen.
Kurz vorher sollen Handwerker noch die Maße nehmen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie weit mein Nachbar mit seiner Überdachung von der Grenzmauer weg bleiben muss bzw. überhaupt,
damit ich später nicht beim Bau meiner Terrassenüberdachung eine unliebsame Erfahrung mache?
Wenn ich meinen Nachbarn richtig verstanden habe, würde seine neue Überdachung genau auf Höhe der Grenzmauer enden.
Kann ich später beim Bau meiner geplanten Überdachung an dieser Stelle einfach ansetzen, oder was empfiehlt der Fachmann?
Noch wäre es nicht zu spät meinen Nachbarn auf eine mögliche/erforderliche Änderung seines Vorhabens hinzuweisen.


----------



## Christine (29. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi,

das ist jetzt ganz unverbindlich und keine Rechtsauskunft. Soweit ich weiß, können von Bundesland zu Bundesland auch unterschiedliche Regelungen gelten.

Hat Euer Doppelhaus keine Fuge? 

Bei uns ist das so geregelt, daß Zäune und Mauern, die auf der Grenze stehen, beiden Nachbarn gemeinsam gehören. Rein theoretisch dürfte der Nachbar mit seinem Dach genau bis zur Grenze, die dann (wenn sich keiner vermessen hat) in der Mitte der Mauer wäre bzw. dort, wo die Fuge läuft.


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi,

dann sprecht euch doch so gut es geht ab und nehmt evtl. beide die gleichen Dächer/Eindeckungen, so dass hier dann später ein nahtloser gut abgedichteter Übergang stattfinden kann 

Ansonsten denke ich, das Christine da schon recht hat, bis zur Grenze dürfte er schon gehen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ich wollte auch erst sowas bauen, wie ein "Carport",..

dabei stellt sich die Frage,... eigentlich möchte man die Stand-pfeiler ja direkt an der Grenze bauen,.. (das ganze Holz auf der eigenen Seite),..
nur dann hängt normalerweise immer ein kleiner Dachvorsprung oder zumindest sowas
wie eine Regenrinne auf der Nachbarseite...

zum Nachbarschaftsrecht guckst du:  http://www.baurecht.de/gesetze.htm

für NRW siehe z.B. auch http://www.nordrheinwestfalendirekt.de/broschuerenservice/download/85/Gartengrenze.pdf


----------



## dieMuckels (29. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

also ich würde ja auch vorschlagen, eine gemeinsame, durchgehende Überdachung zu bauen.

Zum einen wahrscheinlich günstiger und zum anderen hat man keine Lücke, durch die Regenwasser durchlaufen kann.


----------



## CityCobra (29. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



dieMuckels schrieb:


> also ich würde ja auch vorschlagen, eine gemeinsame, durchgehende Überdachung zu bauen.
> 
> Zum einen wahrscheinlich günstiger und zum anderen hat man keine Lücke, durch die Regenwasser durchlaufen kann.



Das wäre evtl. auch eine Option mit der ich leben oder mich anfreunden könnte. 
Man spart sich Pfosten/Stützen auf dem eigenen Grundstück, und man erhält eine einheitliche Optik.
Ich kann meinen Nachbarn ja mal Morgen darauf ansprechen sollte es nicht schon zu spät sein.
Oder spricht auch etwas dagegen eine durchgehende Überdachung zu schaffen?


----------



## lollo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo,

kommt immer darauf an was als Bedachung gedacht ist. Nimmt er Stegplatten, sollte auf der Mauer kein Abschlußprofil, sondern ein Mittelprofil verwendet werden. Somit hast Du immer einen nahtlosen Übergang, wenn Du später bauen willst.
 Siehe hier


----------



## CityCobra (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Eine Überlegung gegen eine durchgehende Überdachung wäre evtl. die Frage wer wann wie oft und womit das Dach reinigt und wie weit. 
Ich weiß auch noch nicht für welche Art der Konstruktion sich mein Nachbar entschieden hat.
Müsste ich noch erfragen, allerdings befindet er sich gerade noch im Urlaub.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Reinigen kann doch jeder seine Hälfte, so oft und mit was er möchte. 

Wuzzel


----------



## dieMuckels (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

so sehe ich das auch, Wuzzel ;-))


Ich persönlich würde auf jeden Fall eine durchgehende nehmen. Ich sehe es hier bei uns,  wie ärgerlich es ist, bei warmem Wetter und Nieselregen immer durch irgendeine Lücke feucht zu werden


----------



## CityCobra (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Reinigen kann doch jeder seine Hälfte, so oft und mit was er möchte.



Wie willst Du das denn so exakt anstellen? 
Da müsste ich ja vorher die Grenze abkleben vor dem Reinigen.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Kommt ja auf die art der Bedachung an. 
Mit nem Hochdruckreiniger würde ich da eh nicht dran, und wenn man geeignete Dacheindeckung nimmt und das Gefälle stimmt, dann hält sich das reinigen in Grenzen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (30. März 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Guten Abend.

Also ich würde ja im Zweifelsfalle einfach 5 oder 10cm beim Nachbarn mit reinigen und gut is.
Dann hat keiner am Übergang einen Schmutzstreifen... oder man redet miteinander und putzt am gleichen Tag gemeinsam.
Das geht dann sicherlich auch viel besser von der Hand, man kann ein bissle schnacken nebenher + der andere hat nicht gerade Besuch und fühlt sich durch die Putzaktion genervt.


----------



## Pammler (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi Marc,

wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Terasse schon überdacht?


----------



## CityCobra (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Pammler schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Terrasse schon überdacht?


Unsere noch nicht, aber der Nachbar hat mich heute Morgen gegen 06:00 Uhr aus dem Bett geworfen, und fing an seine Holzkonstruktion zu montieren.
Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig damit, das Glas wird wohl erst in der nächsten Woche geliefert.
Eine durchgehende Lösung kam nicht in Frage, also hat sich diese Option erledigt.
Für meinen Geschmack ist die Konstruktion relativ klobig geraten aufgrund der dicken Balken. 
Eine Alu-Terrassenüberdachung dürfte etwas filigraner ausfallen aufgrund anderer Profile, oder?
Wie mein Nachbar das mit der Beschattung lösen will weiß ich noch nicht.
Wenn die Sonne richtig brennt dürfte es unter dem Glasdach ganz schön mollig werden.
Eine Unterdachmarkise etc. macht wohl keinen Sinn weil die Sonne dann durch das Glas auf den Stoff scheint.
Also wäre wohl eher eine Beschattung oberhalb der Überdachung sinnvoller, oder irre ich mich da? 
Ich habe die ideale Lösung noch nicht gefunden, bin aber noch auf der Suche...
Also wenn noch Jemand Tipps hat, nur zu!


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi Marc,

ich würde zur Beschattung unterhalb des Glases tendieren - nicht umsonst ist dies bei Wintergärten auch so!  - und der Stoff verschmutzt nicht.

Ich stimme Dir zu, das Alu-Profile filigraner sind als eine Balkenkonstruktion, da in kleinerer Ausführung stabiler als Holz derselben Stärke.

Warm wird es unter Glas, manchmal zu warm, da müsste man dann wieder ins Freie flüchten... 

Viel Erfolg beim Bau!


----------



## Silberorfe (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> ich würde zur Beschattung unterhalb des Glases tendieren - nicht umsonst ist dies bei Wintergärten auch so!  - und der Stoff verschmutzt nicht.



Hallo Dodi, 
das stimmt nicht so ganz. Ich bin seit fast 20 Jahren im Bau von hochwertigen Wohn-Wintergärten tätig und kann daher von einer innenliegenden Beschattung nur abraten. Diese sollte eigentlich nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn es technische Gründe gibt (z.B. zu wenig Platz oberhalb) oder man wirklich nur einen Blendschutz haben will. Ein wirksamer Sonnenschutz sollte immer aussen montiert sein, ein luftdurchlässiges Tuch (SREEN-Stoff) haben und über eine Sonnen-Wind-Automatik gesteuert werden.
Sonnensensor deshalb, damit über Tag die Hitze schon weitestgehend draussen gehalten wird und man nicht abends in einen Backofen läuft. Windsensor ist zwingend erforderlich, damit die Markise bei Starkwinden (die gibts auch bei Sonnenschein) vor Beschädigungen geschützt wird. Da Ganze wird elektronisch mit Verzögerungen überwacht, damit die Markise nicht bei jeder kleinen Wolke oder Windböe rein -und rausfährt. 
Besagte SREEN-Stoffe sind kunststoffummantelte Glasfasergewebe und lassen sich hervorragend reinigen, im Gegensatz zu Acryltüchern.
Einen Haken hat diese Ausstattung, und das ist leider der Preis.

Grüße vom Niederrhein

Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi Marc,
so haben wir es gelöst:
Holzkonstruktion, 1 cm starkes Verbundglas (Stärke war Vorschrift),
Beschattung von innen = sehr dünne LKW-Plane, die auf unsere Maaße zugeschnitten wurde.
Absolut farbecht, ist jetzt im 4. Jahr drauf, noch nicht eine Farbveränderung.
Läßt sich bestens sauberhalten, kein Hitzestau drunter.
Die Farbe nennt sich "maisgelb", ist auf dem Foto deutlich oranger als in natura.
Darunter hat man ein "augenberuhigendes" goldenes Licht.
Von weißer Beschattung rate ich persönlich dringend ab, ist viel zu grell und man hält es nur mit Sonnenbrille drunter aus.
Wir haben die Sonne auf der Terrasse vom Aufgehen bis ca. 16.00 Uhr, daher war eine Beschattung unumgänglich
Helmut und ich haben wohl fast zeitgleich gepostet, daher noch ein Nachtrag von mir, nachdem ich Helmut's post gelesen habe...
Egal, ob es nur ein Lüftchen oder richtig starken Wind hat: wir müssen unsere Beschattung NIE öffnen, sie liegt absolut ruhig UNTER dem Glas, auch bei starkem Wind!
Wichtig, wenn man morgens die Beschattung schon zugemacht hat, das Haus verlässt und es kommt ein Unwetter auf...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



michag schrieb:


> Hallo schau mal hier  http://www.glasdach-berlin.de/
> viel Spass Micha




hmm,...  was ist denn da in Berlin los??  gibt`s die schönen Terrassendächer nicht mehr??

ich suche auch noch immer eine gute aber einfach"Selbstbaulösung" mit fertigen Profilen,..

Die "billigste" Lösung schein eine Art "Baumarkt" Carport aber mit Doppelsteegplatten als Dach, zu sein,..

mfG.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

gerade selber noch etwas gesucht,...

 Marc, was hälst du von http://www.steg-platten.de/terrassenueberdachung-mit-aluunterbau/system-climalite-c-106_114_129.html


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Lösung schein eine Art "Baumarkt" Carport aber mit Doppelsteegplatten als Dach, zu sein,..



Bei Doppelstegplatten sollte die Unterkonstruktion kein Baumarkt Carport aus Vollholz sein, hier ist Brettschichtholz (Leimbinder) die richtige Wahl da Vollholz zu stark arbeiten kann und die Platten dann reissen oder beschädigt werden.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Wuzzel,..

yeep,.. danke für den Hinweis, nun ist mir holzmässig auch klar, was der Leimbinder bringt,..

ich finde aktuell folgende Alu Konstruktion ganz interessant:
http://www.steg-platten.de/climalite-6072mm-x-4000mm-p-837.html

@wuzzel, was sagt du als "Holzwurm" denn zu den "Holzbausätzen"
http://www.steg-platten.de/terrassenueberdachung-6000x4075-mit-holzunterkonstruktion-p-536.html

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo micha, 

die Detailbeschreibung und die Fotos sind so vage, das ich da nichts zu sagen kann, das kann gut sein, muss es aber nicht. Am besten im Original anschauen. 
Wenn man so etwas aufbauen kann, hat man in der Regel auch ne Säge und en Bohrer, wofür braucht man dann überhaupt nen Bausatz. 
Wenn man sich nen Zimmerer zum aufbauen holen muss, dann kann der auch gleich aus Leimbindern die Konstruktion selber machen. Meist muss ja doch an die individuelle Architektur des vorhandenen Baukörpers angepasst werden. 
Auch bei den Profilen und Platten gibt es große Preis und Qualitätsunterschiede. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von der (Holz-) Konstruktion der Nachbarn:
Ich versuche noch immer die Vor- und Nachteile einer festen Terrassenüberdachung abzuwägen.

+ Schutz vor Regen/Wetter
+ Gartenmöbel können draußen bleiben durch das Schutzdach
- Sonnenschutz nur in Verbindung mit passender Beschattung
- Je nach Glastyp/Konstruktion weniger Lichteinfall im Haus
- Gelegentliche Reinigungsarbeiten des Dachs erforderlich

Evtl. kann hier jemand noch ein paar Punkte ergänzen.
Überstürzen werde ich die Sache nicht, ich bin mal gespannt wie mein Nachbar das Problem mit der Beschattung lösen will.
Ich hatte Ihn vor einigen Tagen zwar darauf angesprochen, aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte er wohl noch keine Lösung.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Mal eine Zwischenfrage:

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma KLAIBER?
Ich bin auf dort auf die Terrassenüberdachung Terrado aufmerksam geworden, und ich hätte auch eine Firma in der Nähe die diese Marke vertreibt.
Bei dieser Terrassenüberdachung handelt es sich um eine relativ filigrane pulverbeschichtete Alu-Konstruktion die es in zwei unterschiedlichen Lösungen beim Thema Wasserablauf gibt.
Bei dem Typ GP5100 ist der Wasserkanal im Querbalken integriert.
Die Einglasung besteht in der Standardausführung aus 10 mm Verbundsicherheitsglas (VSG).
Sie ist mit integrierter Markise erhältlich und kommt ohne zusätzliche Führungsschienen aus.
Optional erweiterbar z.B. mit einer Vertikalbeschattung (bei tief stehender Sonne oder als Sichtschutz), integriertes Halogen-Beleuchtungssystem, 
einer intelligenten Steuerungstechnik mit Regen- und Windsensor oder einem integrierbaren Heizstrahler bei kühleren Tagen oder Abenden.

Hört sich ja alles nicht schlecht an, nur frage ich mich gerade was der Spaß überhaupt kostet. 
Leider war es für einen Anruf beim Händler zu spät, und irgendwie finde ich im Internet keine Preise.
Ich habe gerade mal unsere Terrasse ausgemessen, es wären ca. 5 - 6 mtr. in der Breite und ca. 3 mtr.
Auf das optionale Zubehör könnte ich erst einmal verzichten, allerdings nicht auf die integrierte Markise.


----------



## Pammler (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi Marc,

besagtes kann ich nix sagen, aber ne feste Überdachung hat schon Vorteile:

+ Sonnenschutz bei Wellpolyesther auch so und trotzden relativ viel Licht
+ man kann bei Regen grillen und im Freien sitzen
+ Nach getaner Arbeit / bei Regen die Gräte schnell unters Dach
+ Gartenparty muß wegen Regen nicht ausfallen, da auch dicht und sturmfest gegenüber ner Markise.
- Schwitzwasser macht Flecken auf den Gartenmöbeln.

Ich hab Rundhölzer aus Opa's Wald + WellPolyesther, nie gereinigt und immer noch akzeptabel.
Das Holz ist seit Jahren unbehandelt, und kommt nur mit Schwitzwasser in Berührung.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Noch eine Frage zu den Vor- und Nachtteilen:

Im Netz habe ich irgendwo gelesen das es bei Regen oder Hagel relativ laut wird wenn dieser auf das Terrassendach prasselt.
Evtl. übertragen sich die Geräusche auch noch zusätzlich über die Außenwand ins Haus.

Also fassen wir mal kurz zusammen:

+ Schutz vor Regen/Wetter
+ Gartenmöbel können draußen bleiben durch das Schutzdach
+ Sonnenschutz bei Wellpolyesther auch so und trotzdem relativ viel Licht
+ man kann bei Regen grillen und im Freien sitzen
+ Nach getaner Arbeit / bei Regen die Gräte schnell unters Dach
+ Gartenparty muss wegen Regen nicht ausfallen, da auch dicht und sturmfest gegenüber ner Markise.
- Sonnenschutz nur in Verbindung mit passender Beschattung
- Je nach Glastyp/Konstruktion weniger Lichteinfall im Haus
- Gelegentliche Reinigungsarbeiten des Daches ist erforderlich
- Schwitzwasser macht Flecken auf den Gartenmöbeln
- Geräusche durch Regen/Hagel

Ich habe nun der Firma eine Mail mit einer Anfrage gesendet, mit der Frage ob eine kostenlose und unverbindliche Beratung bei mir vor Ort möglich wäre, 
und mit der Bitte um eine ca. Preisangabe vorab.
Sollten der Preis meine Vorstellungen deutlich übertreffen, werde ich das Projekt Terrassenüberdachung erst einmal eine Weile auf Eis legen.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Wie sind denn Deine Preisvorstellungen ? 

 
Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Deine Preisvorstellungen ?


Keine Ahnung was so etwas inkl. Beschattung in guter Qualität kostet, ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als ca. 5.000 € dafür ausgeben.
Ideal wäre es natürlich günstiger so zwischen 2.000 - 3.000 €.
Kann man eigentlich noch was sparen wenn man so etwas im Herbst oder Winter kauft, oder wirkt sich die Jahreszeit nicht auf den Preis aus?
Winterreifen sind im Sommer ja auch günstiger.


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Legs auf Eis ... das passt nicht zu Deinen Qualitätsansprüchen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Legs auf Eis ... das passt nicht zu Deinen Qualitätsansprüchen.


Für ein wenig Blech und Glas so viel Kohle?
Oder kommt evtl. eine Goldschicht zum Vorschein wenn man an dem Lack kratzt? 
Wir reden hier schließlich von Euro und nicht von (der guten alten) DM.
Für rund umgerechnet 10.000 DM bekommt man nichts Gescheites? :shock


----------



## Ribiza (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Marc

unsere Terrasse ist überdacht - Lichteinbußen in den Innenräumen haben wir dadurch nicht und der Geräuschpegel bei Regen/ Hagel ist bei geschlossenen Fenstern mäßig.
Unser Problem sind allerdings bei sonnigem, warmen Wetter die Insekten, die sich unzählig unter den Lichtstegplatten sammeln. 
Um Abhilfe zu schaffen, werden wir wohl nicht umhin kommen die Vorderfront zu schliessen - Kaltwintergarten - 
Ehrlich gesagt, mit so einer Insekteninvasion haben wir nicht gerechnet - teilweise sind die Lichtstegplatten schwarz vor __ Fliegen u.ä.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Marc,..

was sagst du denn zu meinen gefundenem Angebot?

selbst in Alu für um die 4.ooo je nach Größe



> vespabesitzer;277710]
> ich finde aktuell folgende Alu Konstruktion ganz interessant:
> http://www.steg-platten.de/climalite-6072mm-x-4000mm-p-837.html
> 
> http://www.steg-platten.de/terrassenueberdachung-6000x4075-mit-holzunterkonstruktion-p-536.html



@Ribiza: meinst du kunstoff Doppelstegplatten ??
da gibt es doch extra Kunststoff(Netz) Klebeband als Abschluss, sodas Feuchtigkeit raus kann,.. aber keine  Insekten rein 


mfG. Micha


----------



## simon (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

hallo  
mein onkel hat sone alu/pulverbeschichtet weiss/esg  kombi vom rolladen und markiesenbauer 
in den ausmaßen 6x3,50 m    für 6000€  erworben.
keine schallübertragung ins haus
nur eben 1 mal jährlich glasputzen
ansonsten alles super
gruss simon


----------



## CityCobra (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal zwei unverbindliche Angebote eingeholt -

Eins von dem Klaiber Terrado Terrassendach inkl. Beschattung.
Preis rund 9.300 €
Die andere Firma verlangt für Ihre Eigenkonstruktion ca. 8.300 €

Ich hatte folgende Maße zugrunde gelegt:
5,50 mtr. Breite, 3 mtr. Tiefe.

Ist schon eine Menge Geld das ich zur Zeit nicht dafür investieren möchte.
Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben, ich überlege mir die Sache noch.

Andere Frage:
Was haltet Ihr von einem Lammellendach?

hotiron Lammellendach

Weiß Jemand ob es in Deutschland auch einen Vertrieb dafür gibt oder einen ähnlichen Anbieter?


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Freunde von uns haben sich so ein Dach bauen lassen, wo man bei Bedarf, die Lamellen entweder senkrecht stellt, so dass Sonne und Regen sowie Licht ungehindert durchkommt, oder waagerecht, wenn man eben dieses am Reinkommen hindern will, schließt sehr dicht und ist auch sehr hell, selbst in geschlossenem Zustand. Ich weiß aber, dass das sehr teuer war, 6 x 4 m kosteten auch weit über 10.000,-- EUR, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wir haben es drei Jahre genutzt, was danach war, kann ich leider nicht sagen, weil das Haus verkauft wurde wegen Umzug ins Saarland. Also Haltbarkeit -


----------



## CityCobra (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ich habe meinen Nachbar mal darauf angesprochen was seine Holzkonstruktion gekostet hat.
Aktuell liegt er bei ca. 3.200 € inkl. dem 8mm VSG Sicherheitsglas und Montage durch Zimmerleute.
Die Beschattung macht er in Eigenregie mit Stoff unter dem Terrassendach welches mit einer Seilkonstruktion gelöst werden soll.

Preislich natürlich eine ganz andere Liga und würde mir entgegen kommen, allerdings hat die Alu-Konstruktion wiederum Vorteile die man sich aber teuer erkaufen muss.
Rein optisch gesehen würde es wahrscheinlich harmonischer aussehen, sollte ich mich ebenfalls für eine Holz-Lösung entscheiden, 
da sich beide Terrassendächer ja relativ dicht beieinander befinden würden.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine Alu-Konstruktion direkt neben der massiven Holzkonstruktion irgendwie "verloren" aussieht, oder?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Mein Nachbar hat gestern die Seite zu unserer Grundstücksgrenze "dicht" gemacht mit so einer Art "Duschwand".
Leider ist dies ohne vorherige Rücksprache mit mir geschehen, und als ich es bemerkt hatte war es schon zu spät für einen evtl. Einspruch meinerseits.
Die Hälfte der Mauer auf der sich einer Kupferabdeckung befindet wurde auf der Seite des Nachbarn einfach weg geflext, 
und die Plastikwand liegt direkt auf der Mauer auf.
Nun ist die Mauer so schmal das ich noch nicht einmal auf meiner Seite der Mauer einen Blumentopf stellen könnte.
Ich bin über die aktuelle Situation mehr als unglücklich, die Optik passt überhaupt nicht mehr zu unserem Garten.
Ich __ blicke jetzt von der Terrasse auf eine Plastikwand, kein schöner Anblick. 

Nun habe ich gehört wenn ich mich später dazu entschließen sollte ebenfalls eine Terrassenüberdachung bauen zu wollen, 
müsste ich mich die der Optik des Nachbarn anpassen.
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage was tun? 
Zum einen weiß ich nicht ob die Ausführung überhaupt legal ist und genehmigungsfrei, und ich will es mir auch nicht mit den Nachbarn verscherzen wenn ich Stress mache.
Allerdings stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt er hätte mich auch vorher rechtzeitig darüber in Kenntnis setzen können/müssen.
Habt Ihr einen Rat für mich was ich nun unternehmen kann oder soll?


----------



## lollo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo CityCobra,

oh oh, dass lässt aber nicht auf eine gute Nachbarschaft schließen was da abgeht.
Google mal nach der Landesbauordnung, oder sie mal hier.
Grundsätzlich ist der Grundstücksnachbar zu informieren, vor allen Dingen auch, wenn es um eine Veränderung der gemeinsamen Mauer geht.
Auch das zuständige Bauamt kann dir Auskunft geben, ob da wenigstens eine Bauanzeige vorliegt, auch wenn es sich um eine genehmigungsfreie Maßnahme handelt, denn eine Unterschrift bei einer Grenzbebauung hättest du auf jeden Fall geben müssen, und örtliche Regelungen sind auch noch einzuhalten.


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine Alu-Konstruktion direkt neben der massiven Holzkonstruktion irgendwie "verloren" aussieht, oder?



Immerhin hast du jetzt dieses "Problem" nicht mehr.

Und da dein Nachbar sich so abgeschottet hat,läßt dies nicht direkt auf eine gute Kommunikation schließen.  
Da das m.E. keine "feste Konstruktion" ist, sollte sowas auch genehmigungsfrei sein.
So ist zumindest bei uns in BaWü.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

sieht doch garnicht soooo schlecht aus,..

und gut / und günstig suchst du doch auch 

klar, so eine optik ist immer "gewöhnungsbedürftig",..

aber das hat ja auch dein Nachbar von der anderen Seite gedacht, der jetzt auf den "__ Giebel" von deiner Holzhütte guckt,..
oder ist der auch noch "sauer",..


----------



## Plätscher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo,

die Behörden würde ich pers. nicht einschalten. Das kann schnell boses Blut geben. Den Ärger ist es nicht wert.

Ist das rechts eine Clematis Montana?. Wenn ja, dann spann einfach einige Edelstahldrähte als Rankhilfe vor die Konstruktion und schnell ist die Seitenwand begrünt.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Keine Ahnung ob es einer offiziellen Genehmigung für den Bau der Seitenverkleidung oder der Terrassenüberdachung bedurft hätte, nach meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand kann man die 30qm Regelung nicht verallgemeinern, da gibt es noch Zusatzbestimmungen.
Eigentlich müsste ich als direkter Nachbar ja davon ausgehen, dass alles baurechtlich geprüft wurde vor dem Bau. 

Heute hatte ich ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem Bekannten, und er gab mir den Rat ich sollte mal den Nachbarn fragen, was er davon halten würde wenn er seine "Duschwand" wieder abreißt und dafür geeistes Glas verwendet.
Ich würde mich dafür dann an der Hälfte der Kosten beteiligen.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie so etwas optisch aussehen würde, bzw. wie stark ich mich optisch dem Blick zur Seite verbessern würde.
Ob eine Lösung mit Holzelementen so ideal wäre weiß ich nicht.
Ein Vorteil wäre allerdings das es hinter der Seitenwand ziemlich düster für den Nachbar werden würde.
Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit meinem Garten- und Landschaftsbauer in Verbindung gesetzt, mit der Bitte um einen Lösungsvorschlag.
Mal sehen ob er eine gute Idee hat wie man das Problem möglichst günstig und unkompliziert in den Griff bekommen kann.

Zum Thema Beschattung habe ich noch eine andere Idee die evtl. optisch sehr gut in unseren Garten passen würde,
und noch dazu vermutlich günstiger ist als eine Terrassenüberdachung aus einer Alu-Konstruktion.
Ich denke dabei an ein professionelles Sonnensegel welches aus einem aus dem Segelsport entlehnten Material gefertigt wird.
Das Material weist eine hohe UV-Stabilität auf, ist Schmutz-resistent, knick-unempfindlich, selbst Vogelkot brennt sich nicht ein und ist wasserdicht.
Selbst nano-beschichtete Tücher sind verfügbar.
Das Ganze wird mit einer sehr robusten, stabilen Konstruktion abgespannt.
Infos dazu: http://www.sonnensegel-storck.de/


----------



## CityCobra (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ich hatte gestern mit dem Nachbarn gesprochen, und Ihm direkt gesagt das mir der aktuelle Anblick nicht gefällt.
Auch habe ich erwähnt das ich von dem Bau überrascht worden bin, man hätte mich auch vorher bei den Planungen mit einbeziehen können.
Mein Nachbar wollte wissen was ich denn gegen die Doppelstegplatten hätte und was daran so schlimm wäre.
Ich glaube der konnte oder wollte nicht verstehen warum ich über die aktuelle optische Situation unglücklich bin.
Als ich Ihm sagte ich könnte ja auch auf meiner Seite der Mauer eine Holzwand errichten, wurde er etwas patzig und meinte es sei seine Mauer, da sie auf seiner Grundstücksseite steht, und darauf dürfte ich nichts bauen.
Ich machte auch den Vorschlag die Stegplatten gegen satiniertes Glas auszutauschen und mich an den Kosten dafür zu beteiligen, nur habe ich keine Ahnung was so etwas kostet?
Es wären ca. 4qm Glas mit ca. 16mm Stärke die ersetzt werden müssten.
Ich bin mit meinem Nachbarn jetzt so verblieben das er sich meine Vorschläge nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen will, und wir später nochmal zusammen reden.
Nachdem was ich bei dem Gespräch herausgehört hatte, möchte der Nachbar auf jeden Fall nicht auf den seitlichen Sichtschutz verzichten wollen.
Jetzt müsste man eine Lösung finden die optisch gut aussieht und beide Parteien zufrieden stellt.

Ich gehe davon aus das es Ihm am Ar$ch vorbei geht wie ich über die Verblendung denke und nichts umbauen wird, 
obwohl ich Ihm angeboten hatte mich an den Kosten beteiligen zu wollen.

Ich habe nun etwas zum Nachbarrechtsgesetz gefunden, könnte das in meinem Fall Anwendung finden?


> Manche Eigentümer wollen Ihr Grundstück stärker gegen Einblicke schützen, als dies die ortsübliche Einfriedung zulässt.
> Sie errichten daher entlang der Grenze auf Ihrem eigenen Grundstück hohe Sichtblenden oder Ähnliches.
> Für diese sind die Vorschriften des Nachbarrechtsgesetzes nicht anwendbar.
> Nach der allgemeinen Regelung des § 903 BGB darf zwar jeder Eigentümer entlang der Grenze auf seinem eigenen Grundstück Eingrenzungen nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen errichten.
> ...


Oder trifft diese Regelung in meinem Fall nicht zu?
Keine Ahnung ob die seitliche Verblendung des Nachbarn noch ästhetisch zumutbar ist, und nicht das Erscheinungsbild der ortsüblichen Einfriedung beeinträchtigt?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hey Marc,..

das eine ist die Optik, dass andere ist aber (so wie ich es mal gelesen habe) auch die Höhe.
Die Mauer scheint mir >1,80m abzudecken,..

hierzu gibt es ja auch Vorschriften,...  musste mal nachlesen,...

und, wen gehört denn nun die Mauer ??  normalerweise steht die doch genau "mittig",..

ich habe auch so einen ähnlichen Nachbar, mit dem Erfolg, dass wir nun zwei Zäune stehen haben,..
(einen höheren für Ihn als Sichtschutzzaun) und einen kleineren für uns, damit der Hund nicht drunter abhaut,..

PS: wie sieht es denn bei Starkregen aus,.. hat der mit einer Regenrinne dafür gesorgt, dass das Wasser nicht bei dir landet...

good luck,..


----------



## CityCobra (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Die Mauer scheint mir >1,80m abzudecken,..
> hierzu gibt es ja auch Vorschriften,...  musste mal nachlesen,...


Die ist sogar ich Bereich der Hauswand etwas höher.


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> und, wen gehört denn nun die Mauer ??
> normalerweise steht die doch genau "mittig",..


Die Mauer befindet sich noch auf dem Grundstück des Nachbarn, ich hänge mal zum besseren Verständnis ein weiteres Bild dran, darauf sieht man die Trennfuge.


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS: wie sieht es denn bei Starkregen aus,.. hat der mit einer Regenrinne dafür gesorgt, dass das Wasser nicht bei dir landet...


Eine Regenrinne wurde montiert, das Wasser fließt von der linken Seite mit etwas Gefälle in einen Ablauf der sich auf der rechten Seite der Terrassenüberdachung befindet.
Ob das bei Starkregen ausreicht muss sich erst zu zeigen...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

ganz ehrlich,..     
wenn es so ist (siehe Fuge),..

ich glaube, ich würde eine Flasche Rotwein kaufen,...und mit dem Nachbarn
ein Glässchen auf die neue Überdachung trinken,..

Wie du schon selbst schreibst,.. der wird niemals ESG extra investieren,.. 

einfach ein paar Stunden in den Teich gucken... das entspannt 

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,..
> wenn es so ist (siehe Fuge),..


Was hat die Fuge damit zu tun?
Auch wenn sich die Mauer auf dem Grundstück des Nachbarn befindet, muss sich dieser auch an örtliche Bestimmungen halten. (Thema örtliche Einfriedungen)
Ich überlege immer noch wie ich die aktuelle Situation entschärfen kann.
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine zündende Idee.
Nächste Woche will sich mein Galabauer bei mir melden, ich hoffe er hat bis dahin einen Lösungsvorschlag.
Zur Not ziehe ich auf meiner Seite eine eigene Mauer bis Höhe Regenrinne. 


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> einfach ein paar Stunden in den Teich gucken... das entspannt


Mich entspannt es mehr in dieser Situation wenn ich in die Flasche gucke.


----------



## Ribiza (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,..
> 
> was sagst du denn zu meinen gefundenem Angebot?
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha

sorry, ich habe deinen Beitrag jetzt erst gefunden.
Die Insekten (Millionen !!!!!) kommen doch derzeit von vorn - ist doch nur überdacht die Terrasse . Deshalb die Planung unsererseits, durch Schiebetüren zu schliessen und Insektenschutzelemente zu integrieren.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch wie ich die aktuelle Situation entschärfen kann.l




wie wäre es denn, wenn du dem nachbarn den vorschlag machst, dass du auf deiner seite nen blumenkasten (oder eben 2 oder 3 nebeneinander, je nach breite) auf die mauer stellst (da gibts ja auch möglichkeiten, den vor runterfallen zu schützen, ohne die mauer kaputt zu machen) und dort nen paar schöne sommer-hängepflanzen reinpflanzt? 

das kostet den nachbarn weder geld noch arbeit noch macht es bei ihm dreck und dir würde es die "duschwand" ausm blickfeld nehmen!


----------



## CityCobra (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn, wenn du dem nachbarn den vorschlag machst, dass du auf deiner seite nen blumenkasten auf die mauer stellst und dort nen paar schöne sommer-hängepflanzen reinpflanzt?
> 
> das kostet den nachbarn weder geld noch arbeit noch macht es bei ihm dreck und dir würde es die "duschwand" ausm blickfeld nehmen!


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht - 
Dann hängen die Pflanzen doch von der Mauer herunter, und verdecken nicht die Plastikwand. 
Um diese zu verdecken, müsste ich die Blumenkästen mit den Hängepflanzen auf das Dach der Terrassenüberdachung stellen, und zu einen spielt das mit Sicherheit nicht mein Nachbar mit, und das würde wohl eher bescheiden aussehen.

Soll sich das Bauamt mit dem Fall beschäftigen, wenn für den Bau der Seitenverkleidung und der Terrassenüberdach keine Baugenehmigung vorliegt, kann der liebe Nachbar gleich beides wieder abreißen im schlimmsten Fall.
Man kann mit mir über alles reden, aber wenn jemand der Meinung ist mich als direkten Nachbarn übergehen oder verar$chen zu wollen hört der Spaß auf.
Hätte der Nachbar mir gegenüber erwähnt das er die Seite dicht machen möchte, könnte man eine für beiden Seiten vernünftige Lösung finden.
Ich hätte mich sogar an den Kosten beteiligt, aber erst bauen und dann fragen finde ich mehr als frech.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*





CityCobra schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht -
> Dann hängen die Pflanzen doch von der Mauer herunter, und verdecken nicht die Plastikwand. .




ich versuch es nochmal zu erklären, evtl bekomm ich es diesmal besser hin. 
wenn du nen blumenkasten auf die mauer stellen würdest, hätte der kasten selbst ja ne gewisse höhe (je nach kasten-art so 15 -20 cm würde ich mal schätzen). auch "hängepflanzen" wachsen nicht nur nach unten, sondern "buschig" und hängen dann über die kante des kastens runter. wenn du nun solche hängepflanzen evtl noch mit "normal stehenden" sommerblumen kombinieren würdest, also quasi in die "hintere reihe" im kasten nen paar normale geranien und in die vordere reihe hängegeranien (bitte nicht an den "geranien" festmachen, das ist nur nen beispiel!!!!), dann würdest du von der duschwand kaum noch was bzw. gar nichts mehr sehen und hättest noch nen paar schöne blüten anzuschauen. 

ehrlich gesagt finde ich es völlig überzogen, wegen so ner kleinen unstimmigkeit mit dem nachbarn das bauamt zu bemühen  und es ist für ein zukünftiges stressfreies "nebeneinander leben" auch mit sicherheit nicht förderlich, aber das ist natürlich deine entscheidung!


----------



## CityCobra (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> wenn du nen blumenkasten auf die mauer stellen würdest, hätte der kasten selbst ja ne gewisse höhe (je nach kasten-art so 15 -20 cm würde ich mal schätzen). auch "hängepflanzen" wachsen nicht nur nach unten, sondern "buschig" und hängen dann über die kante des kastens runter. wenn du nun solche hängepflanzen evtl noch mit "normal stehenden" sommerblumen kombinieren würdest, also quasi in die "hintere reihe" im kasten nen paar normale geranien und in die vordere reihe hängegeranien, *dann würdest du von der duschwand kaum noch was bzw. gar nichts mehr sehen* und hättest noch nen paar schöne blüten anzuschauen.


Ich bezweifle es stark, dass die Plastikwand durch diese Maßnahme wesentlich hübscher erscheinen würde.
Auf der rechten Seite vielleicht noch eher, aber ab der Mitte der Mauer Richtung linker Seite sind es doch schon recht hohe Stellen.
Ich habe schon überlegt ob ich nicht einfach Holzelemente kpl. vor die Doppelstegplatten bauen soll, dann sieht der Nachbar schwarz. 


Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt finde ich es völlig überzogen, wegen so ner kleinen unstimmigkeit mit dem nachbarn das bauamt zu bemühen


Überzogen???
Ich bin es der auf meinen Nachbarn zu gegangen ist, und diesen sogar angeboten habe mich an die Hälfte der Kosten zu beteiligen, wenn der Nachbar sich bereit erklärt die Doppelstegplatten gegen optisch ansprechenderes Glas auszutauschen.
Seit Tagen warte ich nun auf eine Reaktion, aber ich denke es wird auch keine folgen.
Mein Nachbar geht wohl davon aus, dass ich mich wieder beruhigen werde, und mich noch an den Anblick gewöhne.
Also bleibt mir nur noch der Schritt zum Bauamt um erst einmal zu klären wie die Sache nun rechtlich aussieht.
Sollte sich dabei am Ende herausstellen das die seitliche Verblendung auf der Mauer nicht legal war und dafür keine Genehmigung vorlag, darf der liebe Herr Nachbar schnellstens wieder den Ursprungszustand herstellen.
Es könnte sein das sich bei der Überprüfung herausstellt, dass seine Terrassenüberdachung auch nicht so OK ist.


Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> und es ist für ein zukünftiges stressfreies "nebeneinander leben" auch mit sicherheit nicht förderlich, aber das ist natürlich deine entscheidung!


Ehrlich gesagt bin ich an dem Punkt angelangt wo mir das langsam völlig egal ist.
In den Jahren seit wir dort wohnen, waren wir es die auf alle Wünsche des Nachbarn eingegangen sind.
Bei einigen Aktionen von den Nachbarn hätten wir uns beschweren oder etwas dagegen unternehmen können, haben wir aber so geschluckt wegen der guten Nachbarschaft.
Wir haben uns immer für eine freundschaftliche und gute Nachbarschaft bemüht.
Irgendwann ist aber mal der Punkt erreicht wo die Toleranz ein Ende hat.
Es kann nicht sein das seinen Nachbarn etwas direkt vor die __ Nase baut ohne diesen vorher darüber zu informieren.
Das Kuriose ist das ich bei der Terrassenüberdachung vorher in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde, von der Maueraktion aber nicht.
Ich kann mir denken warum das so abgelaufen ist.


----------



## CityCobra (20. Dez. 2011)

Das Thema mit den Nachbarn ist Geschichte, wenn auch eine etwas längere...
Am Ende wurde sich friedlich geeinigt, es war auch ein wenig eigene Einsicht bei den Nachbarn zu erkennen als Sie doch mal den Blick von unserer Seite der Mauer gewagt haben.
Das Ende vom Lied war, die Mauer musste aufgrund der Brandschutzverordnung bis Oberkante Terrassenüberdachung des Nachbarn gemauert werden.
Außerdem mussten wir als direkte Nachbarn der Überschreitung der zulässigen Baugrenze nachträglich zustimmen, sonst hätten die Nachbarn ein kleines Problem gehabt.
Da wir ja keine Unmenschen sind, und uns die Terrassenüberdachung an sich nicht gestört hat, erteilten wir die Genehmigung für das Bauamt.
Allerdings ließen wir uns von den Nachbarn das gleiche Recht einräumen, in dem Fall das wir ebenfalls eine Terrassenüberdachung errichten möchten.
Die Mauer wird dann als gemeinsame Brandschutzmauer genutzt, und wir würden uns dann nachträglich an den Kosten für die Aufstockung der Mauer beteiligen.

Jetzt aber zu meiner aktuellen Frage:

Unser örtlicher Händler für Markisen und Terrassenüberdachungen bietet zur Zeit in Kooperation mit dem Hersteller, der Firma Klaiber Sonderkonditionen im Winter an.
Außer einem 2-stelligen Preisnachlass gibt es einen Infrarot-Heizstrahler für die Terrasse im Wert von 420,00 Euro dazu.
Ich habe um einen kostenlosen und unverbindlichen Beratungstermin bei uns vor Ort gebeten.
Ich tendiere zu der Terrassenüberdachung Terrado von Klaiber, kann man diesen Hersteller empfehlen?
Ob eine integrierte Markise Sinn macht wird sich bei der Beratung zeigen, denn die Mittagsonne scheint seitlich auf die Terrasse.
Ich werde auch mal das Thema Sonnensegel zur Teichbeschattung ansprechen.
Man könnte z.B. eine Seite des/der Segel an der Oberkante der Terrassenüberdachung befestigen.

Das Angebot liegt mir nun in zwei verschiedenen Versionen vor.
Version 1: 
Klaiber Terrado GP 5200
Alu-Konstruktion mit 10 mm Verbundsicherheitsglas
600 x 350 cm
2 Stützen rechts und links 75 cm eingerückt.
50 cm Überstand nach vorn über den Querbalken

Version 2:
Klaiber Terrado GP 5200
Alu-Konstruktion mit 10 mm Verbundsicherheitsglas
675 x 350 cm
3 Stützen 
50 cm Überstand nach vorn über den Querbalken

Welche Variante würdet Ihr wählen?
Ich habe die Befürchtung das mich später die mittlere Stütze stört, z.B. beim Ausblick in den Garten vom Wohnzimmer aus.
Den Wasserablauf werde ich so planen, dass das Wasser direkt in den Teich geleitet wird.
Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit zu viel Wasser im Teich, ganz im Gegenteil.
Zur Not ist aber ein Überlauf vorhanden.

Die Angebote liegen im Preisbereich zwischen ca. 9.500,00 - 10.500,00 Euro.
Da die Terrassenüberdachung innerhalb eines Tages aufgebaut wird, kommen mir die Montagekosten relativ hoch vor.
Oder sind ca. 1.500,00 - 2.000,00 Euro ein reeller Preis?
Leider habe ich noch kein Vergleichsangebot eines anderen Anbieters vorliegen.
Eventuell ist noch ein Verhandlungsspielraum vorhanden, mal sehen.


----------



## Sveni (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ganz schön fettiger Preis!

Da kommen rund 50€/qm zusammen. Find ich echt teuer!!!

Bei der Montage ließe sich sicher auch was machen. Solche Arbeiten werden mit rund 45€/ h und Mann kalkuliert und sind meist durch Weitergabe an einen Nachunternehmer, der nur die Montage abwickelt, mit 30€/h und Mann locker gedeckelt. Auch werden gern Befestigungsmaterialien 2 mal abgerechnet. Bei der eigentlichen Konstruktion steht dann zum Beispiel ´´Kleinteile´´ und bei der Montage stehen dann Dübel und Schrauben...usw.

Wenn es nicht eilt, würde ich mir weitere Angebote einholen!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## CityCobra (20. Dez. 2011)

Sveni schrieb:


> Ganz schön fettiger Preis!
> Da kommen rund 50/qm zusammen. Find ich echt teuer!!!
> Wenn es nicht eilt, würde ich mir weitere Angebote einholen!


Es ist nicht leicht Preise zu vergleichen, gerade weil es große Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.
Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen diverse Modelle unterschiedlicher Hersteller in einer Ausstellung angesehen, und man sieht schon Unterschiede im Detail, sei es vom Profil, der Form, Verarbeitung etc.
Weitere Angebote einholen ist grundsätzlich keine schlechte Empfehlung, nur sollte man möglichst eine Firma aus seiner Nähe wählen, und leider haben wir hier in der Gegend nicht viel Anbieter.


----------



## Sveni (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Weitere Angebote einholen ist grundsätzlich keine schlechte Empfehlung, nur sollte man möglichst eine Firma aus seiner Nähe wählen, und leider haben wir hier in der Gegend nicht viel Anbieter.



Schau mal hier! 
http://www.kleinanzeigen-landesweit.de/anzeige-614575.html

Ist ein mittlerer Handwerksbetrieb, der nicht ganz so weit weg ist.
Hier könntest du auf eine Holzkonstruktion umsteigen. Passt meiner Meinung nach auch besser zum Teichambiente
Sicherlich um ca. 30 - 50% günstiger. (Allerdings ohne Heizstrahler )

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Geiler Z4.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Wir haben wohl eine ähnliche Konstruktion wie Du bei Deiner Version 1,
allerdings mit Leimbindern, nicht Alu, inkl. dem Seitenteil.
Die gesamt überdachte Fläche beträgt knapp 18 qm.
Gekostet hat der Spaß knapp unter € 6000,--.
 

Die innenliegende Beschattung ist genial und eine Maßanfertigung.
Material ist eine ganz leichte LKW-Plane, die auch jetzt nach 3 Sommern nicht den Hauch verblichen ist und sich superleicht reinigen läßt. Kostenpunkt dafür ca. € 400,00.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Dez. 2011)

Sveni schrieb:


> Hier könntest du auf eine Holzkonstruktion umsteigen.
> Passt meiner Meinung nach auch besser zum Teichambiente


Hallo Sveni,
danke für die Infos und Deine Meinung dazu!
Holz ist so eine Sache, es muss hin und wieder gestrichen werden, die Balken sind massiver gegenüber einer pflegeleichteren Alu-Konstruktion  mit filigraneren Profilen etc.
Durch die größeren Profile der Holzkonstruktion nehme ich mir noch zusätzlich Licht im Innenraum weg.
Natürlich ist ein Holz- Terrassendach im Normalfall günstiger im Vergleich.
Noch ist aber nichts entschieden.
Wirkt sich eigentlich so eine Überdachung leicht energiesparend aus, da die Außenwand ja nicht mehr ungeschützt dem Wetter ausgesetzt ist, und unter dem Dach sollte es auch etwas wärmer sein?
Das wäre dann noch ein zusätzlicher netter Nebeneffekt einer Überdachung.
Zusätzlich hat dann unsere Katze ein trockenes Plätzchen, und ich hoffe das die Terrassensteine dann weniger Schmutz und __ Moos ansetzen.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


Sveni schrieb:


> PS. Geiler Z4.


Vielen Dank für die Blumen, freut mich das er Dir gefällt.
Ist aber mehr ein Spaßauto, und fast zu schade für den Alltag.
Das Ding ist so selten auf den Straßen, dass ich manchmal das Gefühl habe die Leute sehen gerade ein Ufo.


----------



## Sveni (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Marc,

die Konstruktion aus Holz muss nicht unbedingt massiver sein.
Der Qeurschnitt auf Hochkant ist beim Dachsparren das entscheidende.
Dieser kann problemlos auf ca. 50 - 60mm angesetzt werden und ist damit den Standardprofilen aus Alu ebenbürtig. In der Höhe sind 100mm ausreichend.

Zum Thema ´´Holzpflege´´ verwette ich jetzt hier mein Weihnachtsgeld, indem ich behaupte,....wer so exellent ein Holzhäuschen mit Holzsteg am Teich intergriert und seinen Z4 wahrscheinlich handpoliert, wird sich definitiv auch die Zeit nehmen, einen Samstag (alle 3 Jahre) das Holz der Vordachkonstruktion zu lasieren/behandeln!!!

Stimmts???

Der Dämmwert wird sich vermutlich nicht wesentlich ändern. Allerdings hat ein großflächiges Vordach schon Einfluss auf Bewitterung! (Wind, Schnee,Regen) Das hält schon so einiges ab. Zumindest gibt es trockene Plätze für Tier und Mensch.

Wenn man jetzt z.B. noch eine Seitenwand zur Wetterseite mit Glas schließen würde, wäre der Efekt sicher noch größer.

Wenn man das Ganze dann noch so in die Monate Januar/Februar legen könnte, hast du, wie du selbst schon bemerkt hast, immer noch etwas mehr Verhandlungsspielraum!


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## CityCobra (22. Dez. 2011)

Das mit einer Terrassenüberdachung aus Holz ist so eine Sache, wo ich hin- und hergerissen bin.

+ Preislich attraktiver
+ Optische Angleichung an den Nachbarn
+ Passt optisch eventuell besser zum Garten 

- Muss alle paar Jahre gestrichen werden
- Eventuell Massivere Bauform, größere Profile
- Nimmt etwas mehr Licht weg

Es geht mir bei meinen Überlegungen aber nicht in erster Linie um den Preis, sondern welche Lösung die optisch und technisch beste Ist, auch gerade im Bezug auf den zukünftigen Pflegeaufwand.
Man(n) wird ja schließlich nicht jünger, und ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust ständig irgendwelche Hölzer zu streichen.
Im nächsten Frühling/Sommer ist das Gartenhaus fällig...

Hat noch Jemand eine Meinung oder Tipps dazu, welche meine Entscheidung erleichtern könnte?
Würde z.B. eine Alu-Konstruktion optisch nicht zum Garten passen?
(Bilder siehe User-Album)

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Sveni (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Marc,

die optische Farbanpassung des Aluminium ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Jeder gut ausgestattete Beschichter gibt dem Alu die Farbe die du möchtest.
Alle verfügbaren RAL Töne sind überhaupt kein Problem.
Bei NCS Farbtönen, wie z.B. einen ´´seiden - weichen Himmelblau´´ wird´s schwieriger, aber auch das geht.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## CityCobra (22. Dez. 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal zwei unverbindliche Termine mit zwei Holzbaufirmen aus der Gegend vereinbart.
Aufgrund der bevorstehenden Feiertage steht einer der beiden Termine für Anfang Januar an.
Morgen werde ich erfragen wann der zweite Anbieter einen Termin frei hat.
Sobald mir dann die Angebote vorliegen, muss ich mich entscheiden ob es nun eine Alu- oder Holzkonstruktion werden soll.
Zumindest denke ich das die Vorteile einer Terrassenüberdachung aus welchen Material auch immer überwiegen.


----------



## Vera44 (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo!

Ich klinke mich mal kurz rein ohne vorher alles gelesen zu haben. Im letzten Jahr stand ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Eigentlich wollte ich lieber Alu haben. Da ich einen Nachbar habe der Zimmermann ist, habe ich mich vom ihm beraten lassen. 
Bei einer kleineren Terrasse ist es egal ob man Holz oder Alu nimmt. Bei einer großen Terrasse
sehen Alupfosten dann leicht wie Streichhölzer aus. Hat aber nur was mit der Optik zu tun und ist Geschmackssache. 
Ich habe dann die Holzvariante gewählt. Und heute bin ich froh darüber. Nicht nur wegen dem Aussehen. Klar muß man Holz steichen, das ist ein Nachteil.
Nun möchte ich meine Terrasse aber mit Schiebelemente zu machen. Die Pfosten haben wir aber vorher so gesetzt dass sie nicht in der "Sicht" stehen. Also nicht auf Maß vermittelt. Für die Elemente muss ich nun die Pfosten versetzen. Das geht bei den Holzpfosten eben einfacher.
Soweit habe ich vorher auch nicht gedacht. Vor allem wollte ich die Terrasse nie geschlossen haben. Ich brauche 3 Schiebeelemente die je nach Breite natürlich auch den entsprechenden Preis haben. Bis 3,.. kann ich noch ein Element mit 2 Schienen nehmen. Was drüber geht geht nur noch mit 3 Schienen/Scheiben und wird somit auch wesentlich treuer. So kann die Pfosten versetzen und auf die 9,80m vermitteln.  Ach ja vielleicht noch die Maße, meine Terrasse hat die Maße 9,80m x 4,50m.
Vielleicht hilft es bei Deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## CityCobra (22. Dez. 2011)

Hallo Vera,
vielen Dank für Deinen hilfreichen Beitrag zum Thema!
Das bestätigt meine Überlegungen und macht mit die endgültige Entscheidung vielleicht etwas leichter.
Hier noch mal zwei Bilder der Überdachung des Nachbarn, allerdings muss man sich jetzt die Mauer bis Oberkante Terrassendach vorstellen.
Die Bilder sind kurz nach Fertigstellung des Dachs entstanden, ich müsste mal wieder Neue machen.

 

 

Also was meint Ihr, im gleichen Stil bauen, oder wäre die Wahl egal?


----------



## Vera44 (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Meine Unterkonstruktion sieht genauso aus. Ausgelegt/geplant für Doppelstegplatten. Allerdings haben wir kostentechnisch erst mal Well-PVC-Platten 1m x 5m drauf. Die Platten inkl. Befestigungsmaterial und Lieferung 500 €, Holz, Farbe, und Nachbarschaftshilfe, Regenrinne.... 1200 €.
Mittlerweile haben wir die Seite auch zu. Unterteil gemauert, 3 x 1m Fenster, außen verkleidet mit Klinker unten, oben mit Niedrigprofil aus Kunststoff. Für innen sind wir uns noch nicht einig. Hauptsache von außen ist es schon mal "regen- und winterfest".


----------



## CityCobra (9. Jan. 2012)

So wie es aktuell aussieht läuft es am Ende wohl doch auf eine Holzkonstruktion raus.
Aber nicht aus Kostengründen, sondern weil es optisch besser zum Stil des Garten und Haus passt.
Ich warte nun auf zwei noch ausstehende Angebote, und bin auf die Pläne und Kosten gespannt.
Teurer als die mir bereits angebotene Alu-Konstruktion für fast 10.000 Euro kann es ja nicht werden.
Beim Holz stört mich zwar weiterhin der Pflegeaufwand, aber wenn man eine gute Farbe findet dürfte auch das zu verschmerzen sein.
Ob später ein Infrarot-Heizer zum Einsatz kommen wird steht noch nicht fest.
Die Dinger ziehen doch einiges an Strom, wenn es mal Abends kühler wird könnte auch ein Propan-Heizpilz eine Alternative sein, mal sehen.


----------



## Sveni (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



CityCobra schrieb:


> , sondern weil es optisch besser zum Stil des Garten und Haus passt.



Gutes Argument.

Bei den Farben gibt es mttlerweile auch große Fortschritte.
Z.B. auf Kunststoffbasis. Da brauchst du nur ca. alle 7 Jahre einmal streichen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## CityCobra (9. Jan. 2012)

Sveni schrieb:


> Bei den Farben gibt es mttlerweile auch große Fortschritte.
> Z.B. auf Kunststoffbasis. Da brauchst du nur ca. alle 7 Jahre einmal streichen.


Hast Du da einen konkreten Tipp, oder muss ich mich selber auf die Suche begeben?
Obwohl das Ding ja noch gar nicht steht, und ich bis zum ersten Streichen noch ein paar Jahre Zeit habe.
Ich habe aber eher das Gefühl das die Farben immer schlechter werden aufgrund neuer EU-Richtlinien und ökologischen Gründen.


----------



## Vera44 (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi!

Die Terrassenüberdachung, allerdings mit dem Wellpvc, hat uns ca. 2000€ mit Farbe Schrauben und allem gekostet. Allerdings haben wir es mit unserem Nachbar gemacht der Zimmermann ist. Das streichen haben wir übernommen, den Aufbau haben mein Mann und der Nachbar zusammen gemacht. Die Seitenwand mit den Fenstern hat nochmal ca. 800 € gekostet. Ist aber noch nicht fertig weil die Innenverkleidung noch fehlt.


----------



## Sveni (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Hast Du da einen konkreten Tipp,



Ich würde diese Farbe http://www.sievers-onlinetrading.co...ts/360003-R01&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal empfehlen. (incl. Blauer Engel)

Wichtig sind Elastizität und UV Beständigkeit. Wasser kommt ja auf Grund der darüber liegenden Verglasung nicht all zuviel hin.

Bei Lasur ist wohl Bondex Branchenführer.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Vera44 (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Meine Lasur wurde mir von einem Kunden, Farbenfachmarkt, empfohlen.
EinzA  weiss mit Holzschutz.


----------



## CityCobra (22. Jan. 2012)

Hatte gestern endlich ein Angebot in der Post über eine Holzkonstruktion.
Allerdings war ich über den Preis etwas erstaunt, die verlangen rund 9.500,00 Euro.
Für den gleichen Betrag bekomme ich auch eine Alu-Überdachung eines namhaften Herstellers.
Kann der Preis für eine Terrassenüberdachung aus Holz in der Größe von ca. 6,75 x 3,85 mtr. stimmen, ich habe bis jetzt leider noch kein Vergleichsangebot?
Eventuell ist der Preis noch verhandelbar, mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar Prozentpunkte heraus handeln kann.
Details zur Konstruktion kann ich bei Bedarf noch nachreichen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wir haben wohl eine ähnliche Konstruktion wie Du bei Deiner Version 1,
> allerdings mit Leimbindern, nicht Alu, inkl. dem Seitenteil.
> Die gesamt überdachte Fläche beträgt knapp 18 qm.
> Gekostet hat der Spaß knapp unter € 6000,--.
> ...



Vll. überlesen?


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein  ! 
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, willst alle runterhandeln, beschäftigst zig Firmen mit Angeboten bevor Du überhaupt weisst was Du willst. 

Selbst der große multimediale Markt hat inzwischen eingesehen das Geiz nicht mehr geil ist, sondern das man besser nicht blöd ist  

"Die Leute sagen ja immer: weniger ist mehr ... aber das stimmt ja gar nicht: mehr ist mehr !" (Georgette Dee)

Statt Prozentpunkten verlang lieber ne ordentliche Arbeit, und ne Firma, die genug daran verdient um Dir auch in nen paar Jahren noch den Service, den Du dann brauchst, bieten zu können. 


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Frankia (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Sveni,



> Bei den Farben gibt es mttlerweile auch große Fortschritte.
> Z.B. auf Kunststoffbasis. Da brauchst du nur ca. alle 7 Jahre einmal streichen.



so steht es auf der Beschreibung, aber die Tatsache sieht halt etwas anders aus......hab auch so ein Produkt in der Anwendung, jetzt 3 Jahre und...........die ersten Risse.........

@ cityCobra,

...........noch mehr Vergleiche bringen noch mehr Unsicherheit und noch mehr Teuerung, denke an die Inflationsrate...........


----------



## Sveni (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Marc,

das erscheint mir doch etwas sehr teuer!

Sorry, @Wuzzel / @Lanz-Bulldog, aber ich würde hier weiter vergleichen und Angebote einholen. Das es mehr Unsicherheit mit sich bringt, kann durch aus sein, aber es spart das sauer verdiente!!

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Habe dir mal in der entsprechenden Größe ein Terrassendach konfiguriert. incl. Sonnenschutz, incl. Heizstrahler und incl. dem teuersten Acrylglas was es dort gibt.
http://www.steg-platten.de/terrasse...hung-6500x4000-mit-holzunterkonstruktion.html Macht rund 4.800€.
       Montage kommt mit ca.1.000€ dazu.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Sveni, der Thread geht ins dritte Jahr und wir sind inzwischen gut beim dreifachen des damals angestrebten Idealbetrags. 
Irgendwann sollte man mal zum Schuss kommen, sonst kann sich das unter den Firmen schnell rumsprechen, und irgendwann macht sich keiner mehr die Mühe überhaupt nen Angebot abzugeben. 

Bevor ich mir nen ganz konkretes Angebot machen lasse reicht doch erst mal ne grobe Kostenschätzung. 
Und wenn man für ein Projekt momentan nicht das Geld locker machen kann oder will, was es kosten wird, dann legt man es auf Eis. 
Ich schreib doch auch nicht dauernd über meine auf Eis gelegte Teichbaustelle, sondern erst wenns da weiter geht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Sveni (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Irgendwann sollte man mal zum Schuss kommen, sonst kann sich das unter den Firmen schnell rumsprechen, und irgendwann macht sich keiner mehr die Mühe überhaupt nen Angebot abzugeben.
> Gruß Wuzzel



Da bin ich bei dir!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Frankia (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Wuzzel,

................nichts hinzuzufügen............


----------



## CityCobra (22. Jan. 2012)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, willst alle runterhandeln, beschäftigst zig Firmen mit Angeboten bevor Du überhaupt weisst was Du willst.


Warum sollte man auch nicht bei verschiedenen Firmen Angebote einholen?
Sowas nennt sich Ausschreibung. 
Was ich will steht etwas weiter oben im Thread.
Warum vergleiche ich hier Deiner Meinung nach Äpfel mit Birnen? 
Der Unterschied zwischen Holz und Alu ist mir bekannt.


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Statt Prozentpunkten verlang lieber ne ordentliche Arbeit, und ne Firma, die genug daran verdient um Dir auch in nen paar Jahren noch den Service, den Du dann brauchst, bieten zu können.


Genau DAS ist der Punkt der mich gerade beschäftigt!
Ich bin ja bereit für gute Arbeit und Qualität eine gewisse Summe zu investieren, aber wie bekomme ich als Nicht-Fachmann heraus ob die Arbeit das Geld auch wert ist?
Das Angebot liest sich ja sehr gut von der Beschreibung, aber ich kann nicht einschätzen wie das zu werten ist.
Gibt es hier eventuell einen Zimmermann der sich das Angebot mal ansehen könnte, und mir sagen kann ob der Preis gemessen an der Arbeit, Material etc. angemessen ist?
Ich möchte halt VOR der Zusage und den Arbeiten sicher gehen die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben.
Bei unseren Garten haben die Planungen auch ein paar Jahre gedauert, aber dafür sind wir nun mehr als entschädigt worden, und sehr zufrieden mit der Umsetzung.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Mach mal ruhig wie Du meinst  
Ich hatte ja von Anfang an gesagt das Du mit Deiner Preisvorstellung bei weitem nicht hinkommst. 
Einer Ausschreibung geht meist eine detailierte Leistungsbeschreibung hervor, wir schwanken aber noch zwischen verschiedenen Konstruktionsformen in dem Stadium sind doch konkrete Angebote noch total verfrüht und kosten Dich und die Ausführenden unnötig Zeit. 

Wenn man absoluter Nichtfachmann ist beauftragt man am besten einen Fachmann mit der Planung und Ausschreibung, dann ist man sicher das es gut wird. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (30. Jan. 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand den entsprechenden Bauantrag ausgefüllt?
Ich war heute beim zuständigen Bauamt, und es sieht soweit auch alles ganz gut aus, nur habe ich jetzt drei verschiedene Anträge vorliegen, bei denen ich nicht so richtig durchblicke wie und was da ausgefüllt werden muss. 

1. Bauantrag/Antrag auf Vorbescheid vereinfachtes Genehmigungsverfahren

2. Bauantrag/Antrag auf Vorbescheid Baubeschreibung

3. Antrag auf Befreiung von baurechtlichen Vorschriften

Gibt es irgendwo eine Textvorlage, bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts Passendes finden können?
Ansonsten muss ich mit den Unterlagen nochmal zum Bauamt, um mit Hilfe des Sachbearbeiters den Antrag gemeinsam auszufüllen.
Vielleicht kann mir auch der Anbieter der Überdachung weiter helfen.

Zusätzlich musste ich mir noch eine Flurkarte im Maßstab 1:500 besorgen.
Der Spaß kostet für einen DIN A4 Ausdruck 20 Euro.


----------



## Frankia (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo, 



> 3. Antrag auf Befreiung von baurechtlichen Vorschriften



hier kannst du mal pauschal lesen, warum so etwas benötigt wird und eine Flurkarte benötigtst du immer  bei einem Bauvorhaben........

und dass die Geld kostet, das geht anderen Leuten auch so..............

hier kannst du mal pauschal lesen, warum , usw.
http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/Block/B%C3%BCrgerservice+online_+Politik+_+Wahlen_+Kreisinformation/B%C3%BCrgerservice+online/Leistungen+A_Z/Leistungen/60_30+Abweichungs_+_+Befreiungsantrag+.html


----------



## CityCobra (30. Jan. 2012)

Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> und dass die Geld kostet, das geht anderen Leuten auch so..............


Das ist schon klar, ich finde den Preis aber für diesen einfachen Ausdruck etwas "abenteuerlich"
Egal, mann kommt ja leider nicht drum herum.
Danke für den Link, ich lese mich da mal ein...


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Also normal macht diesen ganzen Wickel mit dem Amt für recht kleines Geld gern der, der zu nem fairen Preis den Auftrag bekommt. 
Vermutlich müsst Ihr wegen Reihenhaus auch den Brandschutz beachten !? Mal prüfen, sonst wirds nix mit dem Antrag.

Nicht die Kopie kostet 20 Euro, sondern damit ist ja auch das archivieren , raussuchen und kopieren des Schriftstückes abgegolten. Macht ja keinen Sinn, wenn man dafür jedes Jahr pauschal nen Euro oder so zahlt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (30. Jan. 2012)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Also normal macht diesen ganzen Wickel mit dem Amt für recht kleines Geld gern der, der zu nem fairen Preis den Auftrag bekommt.


Das bedeutet ich muss mich gar nicht selbst durch die Anträge kämpfen, sondern derjenige der den Zuschlag bekommt?
Ich dachte ich als Eigentümer und Bauherr muss den Antrag stellen?
Fairer Preis? Ich denke rund 9.500 Euro für so ein Holzteil ist fair genug.


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Vermutlich müsst Ihr wegen Reihenhaus auch den Brandschutz beachten !? Mal prüfen, sonst wirds nix mit dem Antrag.


Brandschutzmauer ist vorhanden, ist dem Bauamt auch bekannt.
Oder sind außer der Brandschutzmauer weitere Schutzmaßnahmen erforderlich?
Mir wurden zumindest keine weiteren Auflagen gemacht.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ich würd mal schauen , das wirst Du bestimmt woanders noch billiger bekommen. 
Vielleicht wartest Du noch ne Weile, wenn dann der Euro den Bach runter ist, dann sollen so Sachen ja auch reduziert angeboten werden. 

Aber klar macht das ne Firma, die Service bietet gegen Kostenübernahme gerne für Ihre Kunden. Aber nicht umsonst ! Hab ich auch nie geschrieben und in den Kosten für nen Holzbausatz ist das eben nicht enthalten. 

Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nicht übers Ohr gezogen zu werden lass das am besten durch nen Architekten ausschreiben, die kennen sich aus und sondieren und vergleichen die Angebote.  
Aber selbst dann wirds immer noch irgendwo nen besseres oder günstigeresAngebot geben.

Wenns für Anbauten keine zusätzlichen Auflagen bezüglich Brandschutz gibt ist ja ok, ich riet nur das zu prüfen, weil wir da schon öfter Schwierigkeiten hatten, und z.B. Abstände zum Nachbarhaus mitunter gefordert sind. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Frankia (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Wuzzel,



> wenn dann der Euro den Bach runter ist



das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.........

vielleicht in ein paar Jahren.................

aber bis dahin müßte der Baubeginn wieder verschoben werden und vielleicht gibt es dann wieder andere Vorschrift, und, und, und........................


----------



## CityCobra (31. Jan. 2012)

Habe heute Morgen mit dem Anbieter telefoniert, und er stellt auch den Bauantrag.
Die haben Erfahrungen in solchen Dingen, da lasse ich lieber die Profis ran.
Kostet auch nichts extra, und ist im Angebotspreis enthalten.
Ich werde dann in den nächsten Tagen einen Umschlag auf die Reise schicken...


----------



## Frankia (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo City-Cobra,

was lange währt wird endlich gut.

Ende gut alles gut...............


----------



## Vera44 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo!

Wieder ein Stückchen weiter. Neben den Teicharbeiten gab es heute die ersten beiden Schiebeelemente auf der Terrasse. Nun fehlt noch eins dann ist die Terrasse zu, dann kommt noch der Boden.........Mal sehen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Neben den Teicharbeiten gab es heute die ersten beiden Schiebeelemente auf der Terrasse. Nun fehlt noch eins dann ist die Terrasse zu, dann kommt noch der Boden.........Mal sehen



 

auch haben wollen 

Was kostet sowas ??

im Selbstbau aufgestellt oder machen lassen ??

danke,.. mfG. Micha


----------



## Vera44 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Micha!

Die Überdachung haben wir mit unserem Nachbarn gebaut. Der ist vom Fach. Damals waren die Schiebeelemente noch nicht geplant. Die beiden Schiebeelemente haben mein Mann und mein Sohn eingebaut. Die Überdachung hat so ungefähr 1500€ gekostet. Dann kam die Seitenwand, gemauert mit 3 Fenster zum Nachbarn auf der anderen Seite. Hatte ich glaube ich noch keine Bilder eingestellt. Die beiden Schiebelemente in einer 20% Aktion rund 1000 €. Es sind 2 von 3m x 2,10m.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Vera, 
sieht gut aus , aber mir persönlich wär das zu viel drinnen sitzen zu wenig draussen. 
Für mich ist das eher nen Wintergarten als ne Terrasse. 
Wenn ich drinnen sitzen will geh ich ins Wohnzimmer. 
Aber jeder wie er mag  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Vera44 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Wuzzel!
Stimmt jeder wie er mag. Ich habe keine Sonne im Wohnzimmer, die Elemente sind ja zu öffnen, die Terrrasse bleibt sauber  und im Garten ist auch noch Platz zum sitzen. Ich hatte mich ja auch erst gegen die 'Elemente gewehrt. Mein Mann hatte als Schutz für die Pflanzen im Winter einen Teil der Terrasse mit den restlichen PVC Platten zugemacht. Da konnte man schon draußen sitzen als es noch kalt war. Und sauberer war es auch. Da habe ich meine Meinung geändert.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Hallo Wuzzel!
> Stimmt jeder wie er mag. .



ich finde die Lösung prima,..

Und gerade durch das Aufschieben ist man ja Flexibel...

wir haben auch immer das Problem im Winter (wohin mit den Oliven-Bäumchen).
Und bei dem Wetter in Deutschland ist so eine Lösung sicherlich angebracht,..

wäre auch mein Traum

Danke


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Wenn man da aber Pflanzen überwintern will sollten die Lücken zwischen den Sparren und der Pfette noch dicht gemacht werden. 
Dann hat man aber eher nen Wintergarten und sollte unbedingt an ausreichende Be- und Entlüftung denken.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Vera44 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Wuzel!

Habe da die winterharten Palmen überwintert. Hatte auch funktioniert. Bis die Temperaturen so schnell angestiegen waren und es dann noch mal so kalt wurde. Das hat alle Pflanzen gebeutelt. Der Glanzmispelstrauch vor der Terrasse hatte noch nie die Blätter hängen lassen, aber auch ihn hat die letzte Kälte nach den schon fast sommerlichen Temperaturen geschadet. Die Palmen waren den ganzen Winter grün, nun sind die Blätter braun, habe schon einige abgeschnitten. Das dauert dieses Jahr wohl etwas länger bis die wieder schön sind.


----------



## CityCobra (8. Mai 2012)

Frankia schrieb:


> Hallo City-Cobra,
> was lange währt wird endlich gut.
> Ende gut alles gut...............


Es wird wohl auch noch eine Weile dauern...
Bereits Anfang Februar hatte ich den Bauantrag gestellt, aber dann folgten kleine Hürden die für eine zusätzliche Verzögerung sorgten.
Z.B. gab es die Auflage eine Baulast zu unseren Gunsten vom Nachbarn einzuholen, wenn wir die bereits vorhandene Grundstücksmauer als gemeinsame Brandschutzmauer nutzen wollen.
Andernfalls hätten wir eine eigene Mauer direkt vor der Vorhandenen errichten müssen.
Glücklicherweise haben unsere Nachbarn der Eintragung der Baulast zu unseren Gunsten eingewilligt, und inzwischen liegt uns die Baugenehmigung vor.
Die Kosten für den Antrag belaufen sich auf 200 Euro, zzgl. 60 Euro für die Bearbeitungsgebühren der Baulast-Eintragung. Hinzu kommen noch rund 20 Euro ür die Kosten des Flurplan.
Vor ein paar Tagen wurde von einem Mitarbeiter der beauftragten Firma auf unserer Terrasse Maß genommen, und die Stützplatten für die beiden Pfosten haben wir auch bereits erhalten.
Der Winkel der Dachschneigung wird ca. 7,5 Grad betragen, ich glaube normal sind ca. 5 Grad.
Die Neigung wurde bereits vom Nachbarn vorgegeben, da wir unsere Terrassenüberdachung seiner optisch angleichen wollen, auch von der Tiefe.
Einige kleine Details muss ich noch klären, z.B. bei der Wahl der Regenrinne.
Zur Auswahl stehen Zink, Alu Pulver beschichtet oder Kupfer.
Ich tendiere aus optischen Gründen zur Pulverbeschichteten Alu-Rinne, oder was meint Ihr?
Was ich evtl. noch optional in Auftrag geben möchte sind pulverbschichtete Alu-Abdeckleisten fürs das Dach, die später die Verschraubungen verdecken und schützen.
Das Ganze soll zusätzliche Stabilität verleihen, und die Optik verschönern.
In den nächsten Tagen sollen wir eine Detaillierte Zeichnung per Post erhalten, und das Material wird bestellt.
Ich hoffe das unsere Terrassenüberdachung bis Mitte/Ende Juni fertig gestellt werden kann.


----------



## TulpenFaktor (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ist schon ein wenig her, aber vielleicht hast du ja immernoch nicht so das passende gefunden. Ich hätte dir nämlich schlichte sonnenschirme vorgeschlagen, die sich auch über größere Flächen erstrecken können. 
Ich bin mit meiner Familie nämlich auch vor kurzem in ein größeres Haus gezogen, mit einer wunderschönen riesen Terasse und da stand ich vor der gleichen Problemstellung. Habe mir jetzt einen wunderschön großen Schirm zugelegt, den ich hier bestellt hab:
http://www.muenkel.eu/de/Haus-Garten/Sonnenschirme/Alle-Schirme

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja noch weiter :beten

gruß


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2012)

TulpenFaktor schrieb:


> Ist schon ein wenig her, aber vielleicht hast du ja immernoch nicht so das passende gefunden.
> Ich hätte dir nämlich schlichte sonnenschirme vorgeschlagen


Doch, die Terrassenüberdachung ist bereits in Auftrag gegeben.
Das Konzept steht soweit, und nun warte ich auf einen Montagetermin...
Sonnenschirme kommen für mich als Alternative nicht in Frage, diese bieten keinen ausreichenden Wetterschutz.


----------



## TulpenFaktor (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Okay, aber das hört sich doch toll an! Dann wünsch ich dir mal ganz viel Erfolg bei deiner Terassenüberdachung!


----------



## CityCobra (20. Juni 2012)

Update:
Anfang nächster Woche geht es nun endlich los mit der Montage,
Geplant sind zwei Tage Aufbauzeit.
Die Fundamente haben wir in Eigenarbeit errichtet, ich denke eine Tiefe von fast einem Meter sollte ausreichend Frostsicherheit bieten.
Die Glasstärke steht nun auch nach letzten Berechnungen fest, es ist 10mm Sicherheitsglas.
Das sollte eigentlich stabil genug sein um mal auf das Dach zu steigen zwecks Reinigungsarbeiten etc.
Ich bin schon gespannt darauf wie später die fertige Terrassenüberdachung aussehen wird...
Eventuell stelle ich dazu noch ein paar Bilder ins Forum.

Ich kann jetzt auch die Leute verstehen die ohne Baugenehmigung gebaut haben, die zahlreichen Genehmigen haben mich allein schon über 300 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Pammler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Nun da bin ich gespannt, wie das Ganze dann aussieht.

Foddos sind immer willkommen!


----------



## CityCobra (24. Juni 2012)

Pammler schrieb:


> Nun da bin ich gespannt, wie das Ganze dann aussieht.


Morgen früh geht es endlich los, so langsam werde ich schon nervös.
Immerhin zieht sich die Planung schon lange hin, und bis die zahlreichen Hürden was die Auflagen des Bauamts betrifft überwunden waren, gingen nochmal einige Monate ins Land.
Mir wurde ja bereits angekündigt das die Montage nicht in einem Tag fertig werden wird, nun bin ich gespannt ob die Monteure es zumindest in 1,5 Tagen schaffen.
Zum Glück konnte ich mir zumindest für diese Zeit frei nehmen um bei der Errichtung dabei sein zu können.
Sobald die Überdachung steht, muss ich mich noch um die Entwässerung kümmern.
Glücklicherweise verläuft an der Stelle des Regenrohrs auch das Abflussrohr des Teichüberlaufs, von daher werde ich wahrscheinlich mittels T-Stück dort den Anschluss legen.


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo.

Ich bin ebenfalls an Fotos interessiert, da auch bei uns noch irgendwann eine Terrassenüberdachung am Haus ansteht. 


CityCobra schrieb:


> Sobald die Überdachung steht, muss ich mich noch um die Entwässerung kümmern.
> Glücklicherweise verläuft an der Stelle des Regenrohrs auch *das Abflussrohr des Teichüberlaufs, von daher werde ich wahrscheinlich mittels T-Stück dort den Anschluss legen.*



Solange das dann bei echten Starkregenereignissen nicht zu einer Überforderung führt... ich kenne die Dimensionierung nicht.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Juni 2012)

Annett schrieb:


> Solange das dann bei echten Starkregenereignissen nicht zu einer Überforderung führt... ich kenne die Dimensionierung nicht.


Meinst Du das reicht aus, so auf den ersten Blick?
 
 
Ansonsten muss ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## CityCobra (25. Juni 2012)

Update mit den ersten versprochenen Bildern:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gearbeitet wurde von 08:30 - 15:00 Uhr.
Das Gröbste haben wir geschafft, die Montage am Dachsparren hat dabei relativ viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen.
Es gab zum Glück keine Komplikationen bei der Montage, und im zweiten Bauabschnitt werden die Profilleisten für das Glasdach montiert, die Scheiben für das Dach montiert und die Regenrinne mit Abfluss befestigt.
Laut Aussage des Monteurs haben wir bedingt durch die Terrassenüberdachung einen Lichtverlust im Wohnzimmer von ca. 2 %, keine Ahnung ob das so korrekt ist.

Die nächsten Bilder vom fertigen Ergebnis reiche ich in Kürze nach...
Ich hoffe Euch gefällt der bisherige Zustand.


----------



## BerndD (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Schau mal unter www.glashaus24.de nach. Die haben fertige Bausätze von Terrassenüberdachungen mit Glas.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## CityCobra (25. Juni 2012)

BerndD schrieb:


> Schau mal unter www.glashaus24.de nach.
> Die haben fertige Bausätze von Terrassenüberdachungen mit Glas.


Hallo Bernd,
vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber ich möchte keine 2. Terrassenüberdachung bauen. 
Die Bilder ein Posting über Deins stammen von mir und sind ganz frisch.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Juni 2012)

Update:
Heute wurde an der Terrassenüberdachung weiter gearbeitet.
Das Glasdach ist inzwischen drauf, die Pulverbeschichtete Alu-Regenrinne sowie das Abflussrohr montiert sowie die äußeren Alu-Verkleidungen.
Im Laufe dieser Woche sollen noch die Abdeckprofile für die Glasdachverschraubungen montiert werden und noch einige Feinheiten.
Leider waren die Monteure bei der Arbeit etwas unachtsam, und ich musste folgende Entdeckungen machen:
 
 
 
 
Leider handelt es sich bei den Schäden nicht um reine Lackschäden, sondern die Macken gehen fühlbar ins Holz.
Die Frage ist nun wie man so etwas fachgerecht reparieren kann ohne später noch Spuren der Beschädigung zu sehen?
Mal sehen wie die beauftragte Firma auf meine Reklamation reagieren wird...


----------



## Pammler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Es gibt da 2K Spachtel: Ponal Duo oder Würth 2K-REPARATURSPACHTELMASSE RSM
lässt sich bearbeiten und lasieren/lackieren wie Holz, ist top das Zeug. Hält super, hab vor 15 Jahren mit Dem würth einen Emailie-Pätzer meiner Badewanne damit repariert. hält immer noch!
2K Würth


----------



## CityCobra (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe heute aufgrund der Schäden einige Telefonate mit den zuständigen Ansprechpartnern geführt.
Man will nun Morgen im Zuge der Abschlussarbeiten an der Terrassenüberdachung die Beschädigungen mit einem Spachtel reparieren und überstreichen.
Man versprach mir, sollte ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sein notfalls die kompletten Stützpfosten auszutauschen.
Ich werde dann später berichten wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.
Ein paar neue Bilder gibt es auch.


----------



## BerndD (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Versuch mal die Macke im Holz mit einem Cutter mehrmal einzuschneiden. Immer nur so lang, wie die Macke ist. Danach nimmst Du entweder ein Stück Papiertaschentuch oder Küchenrolle, Dieses dann naß machen und mit einem Klebestreifen über der Macke fixieren. Nach ein paar Stunden sollte das Holz an der Stelle wieder aufgequollen sein. Den Tip hab ich mal bei einem Tischler gesehen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

also selbst dran rumpfriemeln wird er bestimmt nicht, da ist ja wohl die montierende firma in der pflicht!


----------



## CityCobra (28. Juni 2012)

katja schrieb:


> also selbst dran rumpfriemeln wird er bestimmt nicht, da ist ja wohl die montierende firma in der pflicht!


Richtig, die montierende Firma hat vor 10 Minuten bereits den Spachtel aufgetragen.
Aktuell werden die Restarbeiten an der Überdachung vorgenommen wie z.B. die Montage der Abdeckprofile der Dachverschraubung, die Befestigung des Fallrohr der Regenrinne, die Verkleidung am Wandabschluss etc.
Bis heute Mittag sollte eigentlich alles fertig werden.


----------



## CityCobra (29. Juni 2012)

Update:
Gestern wurden die restlichen Arbeiten gemacht, und gegen Mittag sah das fertige Ergebnis dann so aus:
 
 
Lediglich das Fallrohr der Regenrinne muss noch an die Entwässerung angeschlossen werden.
Die kleinen Beschädigungen in den Stützpfeilern sind nach der Reparatur auch nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen das die von mir beauftragte Firma sehr gut und sauber gearbeitet hat.
Meine Frau und ich sind mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
Der erste neugierige Nachbar war vor ca. einer Stunde zwecks Besichtigung schon im Garten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Magst Du einmal mitteilen, was der Spaß jetzt gekostet hat?


----------



## CityCobra (29. Juni 2012)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Magst Du einmal mitteilen, was der Spaß jetzt gekostet hat?


Eine fünfstellige Summe


----------



## katja (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

sieht sehr gut aus 

aber 5-stellig?  so teuer ist sowas...


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

hi Katja,
joo, allein das Glasdach kostet richtig viel Geld, da Sicherheitsglas.
Da "er" sich ja so geheimnisvoll gibt,
 für unsere knapp 17 qm Überdachung, gleiche Konstruktion wie seine, haben wir vor 6 Jahren bummelig 6000 Euro bezahlt.
Wir haben allerdings auch noch eine Schräge an der Westseite und eine linnenliegende Beschattung, s. Bild...


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Also 5-stellig ist bei mir > 10.000.- €

@katja : Wer hat,der hat. 
  Ich mach´s dir für die Hälfte


----------



## BerndD (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Das ist meine Terrassenüberdachung. Wenn ich schon ein Glasdach habe, dann kann ich den rest auch zu machen. Kostet nur noch was mehr.:smoki


----------



## CityCobra (30. Juni 2012)

Eugen schrieb:


> Also 5-stellig ist bei mir > 10.000.- 


Richtig, ich liege auch nur knapp darüber.


Eugen schrieb:


> @katja : Wer hat,der hat.


Wollt Ihr noch mal arm sein? 


Eugen schrieb:


> Ich mach´s dir für die Hälfte


Auch mit ordentlicher Rechnung und Garantie? 

Man sollte nicht Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen -
Eine Terrassenüberdachung ist nicht gleich Terrassenüberdachung.
Wir reden hier schließlich nicht um irgendeinen "Billig-Bausatz" von ebäh etc. sondern von einer soliden und durchdachten handwerklichen Arbeit.
Allein schon bei der gesamten Konstruktion, der Ausführung, Verarbeitung und den verwendeten Materialien gibt es erhebliche (Preis-) Unterschiede.
Z.B. wurde die fast 7 mtr. Alu-Regenrinne aus einem Stück gefertigt, und einzeln in der Lackierkabine weiss Pulver beschichtet, die Außenseiten der Überdachung die ständig dem Wetter ausgesetzt sind wurden komplett mit weissen Alu-Blechen abgedeckt etc.
Ich finde den Preis den ich für unsere über 25 qm große Überdachung bezahlt habe nicht zu teuer im Vergleich zu anderen Angeboten die mir vorlagen.


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Dann ist es aber keine Terasse mehr , eher ein Wintergarten oder hast du so eine grosse Terassenschiebetür das du eine Seite komplett öffnen kannst ? Wie es dann aber nennt weis ich nicht ! 
War für BerndD gedacht !


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

@citycobra: kommt denn noch ein sonnenschutz drunter oder drüber?


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Sonneschutz immer *über* das Glasdach, sonst staut sich die Wärme zwischen Innenjalousie und dem Glas.................nicht sehr angenehm............

d.h. eine wind- und sonnengesteuerte  Markise..............

Wir haben seit 12 Jahren einen Wintergarten und die Markise ist auch außerhalb........


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

mmhh...  schau mal das foto in beitrag 17 hier im thread, da ist der sonnenschutz z.b. drunter


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Dort handelt es sich um eine Terrassenüberdachung...........

hier sind wir bei einem geschlossenen Raum, sprich: Wintergarten.
Was hier geplant und gebaut wurde ist absolut keine Terrassenüberdachung mehr............

aber es hat einen wunderschönen Wintergarten gegeben und der Nutzer wird sehr viel Freude daran haben, da alles solide durchdacht ist und halt doch mehr als eine *Terassenüberdachung *daraus geworden ist...............

hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Wintergarten, der meist genutzte Wohnraum in den Übergangszeiten, oder wenn es zum "außensitzen" einfach zu kühl ist.

  Ansicht Westseite...........


----------



## katja (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

jetzt haben wir aber aneinander vorbei geredet 

ich hatte doch citycobra gefragt, und *der* hat eine terrassenüberdachung


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hallo Katja,

kein Problem..............


----------



## CityCobra (30. Juni 2012)

katja schrieb:


> @citycobra: kommt denn noch ein sonnenschutz drunter oder drüber?


Nein, weil uns das keinen Schatten bringen würde.
Die Sonne scheint ab den Nachmittagsstunden schräg von der Seite auf die Terrasse, und eine Markise etc. würde da nichts nützen.
Ich überlege schon ein Sonnensegel oder eine Art Seitenmarkise/Rollo als Sonnenschutz einzusetzen.
Somit hätte ich auch zusätzlich Schatten über der Teichoberfläche.
Das Problem bei dem Sonnensegel sehe ich aber in der Abspannung.
Ich wüsste nicht wo ich die Enden befestigen sollte?
Einen extra Mast einbetonieren wäre nicht das Problem, aber ich habe die Befürchtung das die Optik des Garten darunter leidet.


----------



## Frankia (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

kannst du keine Außenjalousien anbringen, die dann bei Bedarf heruntergekurpelt werden........
habe ich auch so.....
ich kann den gesammten Wintergarten von außen beschatten.................


----------



## CityCobra (30. Juni 2012)

Frankia schrieb:


> kannst du keine Außenjalousien anbringen, die dann bei Bedarf heruntergekurpelt werden........


Ja könnte ich, die würden aber den Schatten nicht dahin werfen wo wir ihn benötigen.
Die Sonne scheint aus ca. der 10 - 11 Uhr Position und relativ tief stehend auf die Terrasse.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe eine Zeichnung anzufertigen, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch die örtliche Situation ja vorstellen?


----------



## CityCobra (9. Juli 2012)

Habe heute einen Termin zur Bauabnahme.
Ich hoffe es gibt keinerlei Beanstandungen, bin aber guter Hoffnung das alles OK ist.
Die Statik sowie die Wärmeschutzberechnung etc. liegt vor.
Für die Abnahme durch das zuständige Bauamt werden nochmal einige Euros fällig.
Die Rechnung für die Terrassenüberdachung habe ich auch schon erhalten.


----------



## CityCobra (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Reinigungsgerät für das Glasdach.
Habe bereits bei Amazon gesucht, aber die Gardena Artikel scheinen zumindest laut den Rezensionen nicht wirklich überzeugend zu sein.
Was ich suche ist ein möglichst wackelfreier ausziehbarer Stab mit Waschbüste und evtl. Wasseranschluss mit passenden Abzieher in guter Qualität.
Wo findet man so etwas, und welcher Hersteller ist zu empfehlen?
Ich könnte zwar auch direkt aufs Dach klettern und von oben Reinigen, aber dann habe ich meine eigenen Fußspuren auf dem Glas.
Wie und womit reinigt Ihr Eure Terrassenüberdachung?


----------



## Frankia (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Hi 

kannst du das Dach nicht betreten, bzw. auf den Balken laufen.........

Ich reinige mein Glasdach, indem ich auf den "Balken" laufe und mit dem Hochruckreiniger abspritze, dann anschließend mit einem Fensterwischer mit Ausziehstiel abziehen, fertig.........
..............kann aber auch auf dem Glas laufen, ist statisch so berechnet........
und es funzt schon 20 Jahre so..............


----------



## CityCobra (10. Juli 2012)

Frankia schrieb:


> kannst du das Dach nicht betreten, bzw. auf den Balken laufen.........


Können schon, ich soll das aber vermeiden da ich sonst die Alu-Abdeckprofile eindrücke, und die Verschraubungen darunter sich abzeichnen.
Auf dem Glas kann ich schon laufen, ist ja aus 10 mm VSG.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Da nimmt man selbstreinigendes Glas, da werden die Reinigungsintervalle deutlich größer .

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (10. Juli 2012)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Da nimmt man selbstreinigendes Glas, da werden die Reinigungsintervalle deutlich größer .


Von dem selbst reinigenden Glas hatte man mir aus unterschiedlichen Gründen abgeraten, abgesehen davon wäre das Ganze nochmal deutlich teurer geworden.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Ja klar... unterm Strich spart man aber... beim reinigen !
Wir haben da in der Firma ein Dach von mehreren 100qm, das funktioniert ganz hervorragend.
Aus welchen Gründen (ausser Preis) wird da abgeraten ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (10. Juli 2012)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aus welchen Gründen (ausser Preis) wird da abgeraten ?


Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, wurde mir z.B. gesagt wenn ich mit einem Silikon-haltigen Mittel ans Glas komme, würde das die Beschichtung zerstören.


----------



## Frankia (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Da nimmt man selbstreinigendes Glas, da werden die Reinigungsintervalle deutlich größer .



Hallo Wuzzel,

oder eine Reinigungsfirma...............ist dann auch "selbstreinigend"...


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

Da gibt es einen einfachen Trick die Beschichtung nicht zu zerstören:

Man nimmt kein silikonhaltiges Mittel ! 

Darin sehe ich eigentlich keinen Nachteil 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juli 2012)

Die Frage nach passenden Reinigungsgerät hat sich erledigt -
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Profi-Ausrüstung vom Marktführer bestellt:

*ErgoTec Ninja Einschäumer + Abzieher und passender Teleskopstange von Unger*

Das Equipment sollte bereits Morgen eintreffen.


----------



## Frankia (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Terrassenüberdachung*

.........dann las mal  sehen, wie sich das Ding bei der Arbeit anstellt, aber aufs Dach mußt du doch oder..


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juli 2012)

Frankia schrieb:


> aber aufs Dach mußt du doch oder..


Eigentlich nicht, zumindest möchte ich das vermeiden um mir nicht das Glas zu zerkratzen.
Der Teleskopstiel ist lang genug um bis in die hinterste Ecke zu kommen.
Man wird sehen...


----------

